# Marci's Angeltörn



## sunny (18. Juli 2005)

Yupii und ich haben gerade beschlossen (siehe Thread "suche Twister"), dass Marci einen Kuttertörn organisiert und sein Equipment zum Testen zur Verfügung stellt :m . 

Wir waren uns nur noch nicht einig, ob wir das getestet Material hinterher behalten dürfen #d . Aber da finden wir auch noch ne Lösung  .

Die Idee ist eigentlich ganz prickelnd oder was meint ihr???? Ein Platz ist dann selbstverständlich für Marci reserviert #6 .


----------



## Yupii (18. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Sunny#6#6#6#6#6
besser hätte ich es auch nicht sagen können|supergri|supergri|supergri
Gruss Uwe


----------



## goeddoek (18. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Yupii und ich haben gerade beschlossen (siehe Thread "suche Twister"), dass Marci einen Kuttertörn organisiert und sein Equipment zum Testen zur Verfügung stellt :m .
> 
> Wir waren uns nur noch nicht einig, ob wir das getestet Material hinterher behalten dürfen #d . Aber da finden wir auch noch ne Lösung  .
> 
> Die Idee ist eigentlich ganz prickelnd oder was meint ihr???? Ein Platz ist dann selbstverständlich für Marci reserviert #6 .



Also, sunny - für die grandiose Idee hätte ich an deiner Stelle sogar bis zum 1.000 posting gewartet  #6 

Habt Ihr noch nen Platz frei ?  |supergri


----------



## Marcel1409 (18. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Was denn hier auf einmal los? Hört sich nicht schlecht an, bis auf dies


			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> und sein Equipment zum Testen zur Verfügung stellt :m .


und dies


			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Wir waren uns nur noch nicht einig, ob wir das getestet Material hinterher behalten dürfen #d .


 |supergri


----------



## Yupii (18. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

wir werden als eiserne Reserve unser eigenes Gerät mitbringen.
Wir wären ja jetzt schon 3 Personen und Deine Wenigkeit.
Gruss Uwe


----------



## Agalatze (18. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

also da bin ich doch auch dabei !!!
wir hatten sowieso sowas geplant.
sind schon ein paar leute von meeresangler.com
also wenn ihr mich dabei haben wollt bin ich am start :m


----------



## norge_klaus (18. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Tja Jungs, wenn ihr noch einen Binnenländer mitnehmt bin ich dabei. War ne Klasse Tour mit euch im Januar auf der HAI IV.

Gruß aus L.E.

NORGE_KLAUS

PS: Würde gern mal ne kleine Stella testen !


----------



## Hardi (18. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Super Idee, bin gerne mit dabei.


			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> , dass Marci einen Kuttertörn organisiert und sein Equipment zum Testen zur Verfügung stellt :m .


Bei der Ultegra die Marcel drauf hatte werden mein Arme bestimmt länger und länger .. und ich werde nie wieder ein Gaff benötigen  
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Marcel1409 (18. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

@ Hardi

Bei deiner Armlänge kannst du doch sowieso schon im stehen Erdberen flüggen :m !!!


----------



## Hardi (18. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

@Marcel

HHmm, nagut, hast ja recht.|wavey: 
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Agalatze (18. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

na das wird doch super witzig !
@ norgeklaus
na klar wollen wir dich dabei haben !!!!


----------



## HD4ever (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Ich mach auch mit beim *"Alles-testen-und-dann-mit-nach-hause-nehmen-dürfen"* !!!!!  |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri:m


----------



## Agalatze (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

klasse !!!
dann sind wir ja schon gut 15 leute jetzt !!!


----------



## Torskfisk (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Wenn ihr mich auch mitnehmen möchtet und es terminlich passt, bin ich auch dabei. |bla:
Ich will auch den "IM-Stehen-Erdbeerpflücker" kennenlernen. Und natürlich mein Equipment dank Marci auffüllen?!!!:m


----------



## Agalatze (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

na das sieht ja schon fast nach nem vollcharter aus :q 

ich mach mal ne liste !

sunny
yupii
goeddoek
marcel1409
norge_klaus
hardi
hd4ever
torskfisk
tackle
micky
shorty77
timmy4903
meeresheini (meeresangler.com)
meeresheinis frauchen
marco (meeresangler.com)
katze01
yellow tarpon
brandiangli
brandihexilein
und mich agalatze
kann sein dass ich noch jemanden vergessen habe, dann werde ich sofort aktualisieren.


----------



## Yupii (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Moin Sunny, 
da haben wir ja was losgetreten:q:q:q:q.
Jungs, bitte einen Termin vor dem 27.8. und nach dem 3.9., da weile ich weiter nördlich. Ich brauch diese Woche Urlaub, es sind erst die zweiten sieben Tage in diesem Jahr. Ihr wisst ja, selbst und ständig:c:q
Gruss Uwe


----------



## sunny (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Moin Yupii,

ja super ne #6 . 

Passenden Termin werden wir schon finden.


----------



## Brandungsfutzi (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Aga,

ich will auch mit, wenn der Termin passt!!!
(Fische fangen, Aga und Marci ärgern und anschließend Marci seine Ausrüstung mitnehmen, guuuute Ideeeeee!!!) :q  :q  :q 

Gruß
Volker


----------



## Agalatze (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

ach ja der volker !!!
sorry dich hatte ich ganz vergessen !!!


----------



## Yupii (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Brandungsfutzi schrieb:
			
		

> Aga,
> 
> ich will auch mit, wenn der Termin passt!!!
> (Fische fangen, Aga und Marci ärgern und anschließend Marci seine Ausrüstung mitnehmen, guuuute Ideeeeee!!!) :q  :q  :q
> ...


nee,nee, nicht Marci`s Ausrüstung mitnehmen, die er uns jedem zur Verfügung gestellte und getestete mit nach Hause nehmen:q:q:q
Gruss Uwe


----------



## Agalatze (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

sunny
yupii
goeddoek
marcel1409
norge_klaus
hardi
hd4ever
torskfisk
tackle
micky
shorty77
timmy4903
meeresheini (meeresangler.com)
meeresheinis frauchen
marco (meeresangler.com)
katze01
yellow tarpon
brandiangli
brandihexilein
brandungsfutzi
und mich agalatze


----------



## Louis (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Wann soll es denn losgehen? Wenns zeitlich passt bin ich auch dabei. 

Gruß

Louis


----------



## goeddoek (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Hoch lebe Marci, der edle Spender  :q 

Und Dank gebührt sunny für seine guten Ideen  #6 

Schon nen Termin ins Auge gefasst ? Bin "Dank" Schichtdienst leider ein bisschen eingeschränkt.


----------



## Agalatze (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

wir haben schon in etwa einen termin.
haben das in einem anderen forum schon vor kurzem beschlossen gehabt.
aber wann genau wissen wir noch nicht.
müssen das nochmal genau klären.


----------



## Louis (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

@aga

Danke, dass Du die Organisation hier im Board in die Hand nimmst.

Gruß


Louis


----------



## Agalatze (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

na sicher doch :m
hauptsache das wird wieder so spaßig wie immer !!!
sobald ich dann was genaues weiß werde ich schreiben


----------



## sunny (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Wow 21 Boardies schon, klasse #6 .

Marci kannst du mal ein/zwei Termine in den Raum schmeissen? Von wo und mit welchem Kutter soll es denn wenn losgehen #c ?


----------



## sunny (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Uuups, Aga war schneller, zwei Doofe ein Gedanke #6 . 

Danke für die weitere Orga |wavey:


----------



## Agalatze (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

am besten mit der hai 4 !
da ist ordentlich platz für uns


----------



## sunny (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Marcel1409 schrieb:
			
		

> Was denn hier auf einmal los? Hört sich nicht schlecht an, bis auf dies
> |supergri



Aber ne Tüte in Salz eingelegte Twister lila mit rotem Schwanz von Hakuma wirste Yupii und mir doch wohl spenden oder? Als Ideenpreis sozusagen :q .

@Aga

Wo liegt denn die Hai IV?


----------



## Yupii (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ne Tüte in Salz eingelegte Twister lila mit rotem Schwanz von Hakuma wirste Yupii und mir doch wohl spenden oder? Als Ideenpreis sozusagen :q .
> 
> @Aga
> 
> Wo liegt denn die Hai IV?


in Helitown
Gruss Uwe


----------



## Agalatze (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

in heiligenhafen liegt die hai 4 !
aber 21 boardies sind wird nicht !
es sind ja noch die meeresportaler dabei.
super nette jungs sind das


----------



## Yupii (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ne Tüte in Salz eingelegte Twister lila mit rotem Schwanz von Hakuma wirste Yupii und mir doch wohl spenden oder? Als Ideenpreis sozusagen :q .


Teste lieber seine "Geheim-Twister":q
Gruss Uwe


----------



## sunny (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Yupii schrieb:
			
		

> Teste lieber seinen "Geheim-Twister":q
> Gruss Uwe



Pfui Spinne :v . Nie nich mache ich das #d  :q .


----------



## Yupii (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

kann es sein, dass Du mal wieder an etwas Versautes gedacht hast#d:q
ich habe nicht seinen, sondern seine geschrieben#h
Gruss Uwe


----------



## sunny (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Yupii, du siehst aber auch alles |rotwerden  :q .


----------



## Yellow-tarpon (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Tja Aga hat mich ja schon auf die Liste gepackt dann bin ich nätürlich auch dabei#6


----------



## Yupii (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

....fällt mir gerade ein:
es sollte aber jemand zum Filmen dabei sein, damit die anderen Boardies auch etwas davon haben. Oder?
Gruss Uwe


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Moin Moin Jungs!!!

Also die Idee mit ner spontanen Boardietour hätte auch von mir sein können!!:q 
Klasse Idee iss das... und die Gerätschaften sponsored by Marci iss ja die Wucht:q :q 
Nee Nee, nu mal im ernst, wenn´s bei mir terminlich passt bin ich gern dabei!!!
Die Tour im  Mai hat mir nämlich sehr gut gefallen!!!#6 #6 

@Aga
Habt Ihr denn schon den einen oder anderen Termin ins Auge gefasst???
Ich brauch bei sowas nämlich immer ein wenig "Planungsvorlauf"...


----------



## Yupii (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> in heiligenhafen liegt die hai 4 !
> aber 21 boardies sind wird nicht !
> es sind ja noch die meeresportaler dabei.
> super nette jungs sind das


Wenns dann bei mit dem Termin ausser meiner Auszeit passt und dann passt es, bringe ich noch meinen kleinen Schwager "Chong" mit.
Gruss Uwe


----------



## Yupii (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				dorschjaeger75 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin Jungs!!!
> 
> Also die Idee mit ner spontanen Boardietour hätte auch von mir sein können!!:q


soll ja auch nur im "kleinen" Kreis zum Kennenlernen sein, insbesondere die Naggen.:q:q
Gruss Uwe


----------



## Yellow-tarpon (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

also das mit ner cam zum Filmen is geklärt die würde dann nen Meeresportaler mitbringen.


----------



## Yupii (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Yellow-tarpon schrieb:
			
		

> also das mit ner cam zum Filmen is geklärt die würde dann nen Meeresportaler mitbringen.


sehr schön#h
Gruss Uwe


----------



## sunny (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Wenn das hier so weiter geht, brauchen wir ja bald zwei Kutter #6  :q .

Wieviele Angler haben denn Platz auf der Hai IV? So'n 50 Mann-Kutter is ja eigentlich nicht so mein Ding #d , aber den Spass lasse ich mir nicht entgehen.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Moin Yuppi!!

Ich durfte "die Naggen" schon auf ner Hai 4 Tour im Mai kennenlernen... Iss echt ne super lustige Truppe... und fischen können die auch noch:q :q 
Da kannste echt noch was bei lernen#6


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Sunny!!

Die Hai iss so´n 50Mann Kutter, aaaaber.... einer mit schöööön viel Platz an Deck!!! Da hast Platz ohne Ende und keine Aufbauten stören!!!


----------



## Agalatze (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

jo das stimmt !
da ist ne menge mehr platz als auf anderen kuttern wie forelle oder caroline usw...


----------



## Marcel1409 (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Jungx, jetzt bring ihr mich aber in Schwulitäten :q ! Dachte gestern noch das wär nur Sch*naggen*  . Hab eben mal geschaut, wann der Hai noch Vollcharters auf Lager hat:

14.08*
21.08*
09.10*
30.10*

*Angaben ohne Gewähr/laut Homepage

Und jetzt seit Ihr wieder dran #6 ...


----------



## sunny (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Also, ich kann immer bzw. jedesmal :q


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Moin Marci!!!

Also von den 4 Terminen würden ALLE bei mir wie die Faust auf´s Auge passen!!!#6 #6 
Dann sollten wir mal schnell ne Umfrage ins rollen bringen und den Termin ein wenig eingrenzen bzw. konkretisieren!!! Damit dat Dingens schnell in trockene Tücher gelegt werden kann!!!

Ich mach den Anfang: *14.8* (wie gesagt, auch die anderen Termine würden passen)


----------



## Yupii (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

also bei mir passen alle Termine, bei Chong kläre ich ab, da er z.Zt. noch in Kiew arbeitet.
Gruss Uwe


----------



## sunny (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				dorschjaeger75 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Marci!!!
> 
> Dann sollten wir mal schnell ne Umfrage ins rollen bringen und den Termin ein wenig eingrenzen bzw. konkretisieren!!!



Das brauchen wir nicht, denke ich. Marci sollte sich ne Tabelle mit allen vier Terminen anlegen und dann entsprechend die Namen erfassen. 

Das Datum wo die meisten können, isses dann #6 . Was haltet ihr von dem Vorschlag


----------



## Yupii (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Marcel1409 schrieb:
			
		

> Jungx, jetzt bring ihr mich aber in Schwulitäten :q !  ...


wieso?
Bekommst Du nicht genug Gerätschaften für uns zusammen:q:q:q:q:q
Gruss Uwe


----------



## Yupii (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Das brauchen wir nicht, denke ich. Marci sollte sich ne Tabelle mit allen vier Terminen anlegen und dann entsprechend die Namen erfassen.
> 
> Das Datum wo die meisten können, isses dann #6 . Was haltet ihr von dem Vorschlag


Jau, das ist i.O.
Gruss Uwe


----------



## Yupii (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

@ Sunny
los noch zwei:q
Gruss Uwe


----------



## Yellow-tarpon (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

jo bei mir passen auch alle Termine.


----------



## sunny (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Yupii schrieb:
			
		

> @ Sunny
> los noch zwei:q
> Gruss Uwe



Na gut, hier der erste :q :

Wat kostet denn die Ausfahrt und um wieviel Uhr geht es morgens los? Gibbet vielleicht ne günste Möglichkeit zu übernachten |kopfkrat . Dann könnte man schon nen Abend vorher anreisen, nen Blondchen vernaschen und nen Grill anschmeißen.

Ne Grillhure wird sich ja wohl finden :q


----------



## sunny (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				goeddoek schrieb:
			
		

> Also, sunny - für die grandiose Idee hätte ich an deiner Stelle sogar bis zum 1.000 posting gewartet  #6
> supergri




Und hier ist das nächste #v .

Ich muss hier mal was klarstellen. Im Grunde war es Yupii's Idee. Ich war nur schneller diese in Worte zu fassen. Siehe auch den Thread "Suche Twister". Wenn ich bloß mal lernen würde, wie man verlinkt #d . 

Also danke Yupii #6


----------



## Yupii (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

sagen wir mal so:
ich habe nur mal so etwas von Sunny aufgegriffen und lose Fäden gesponnen und Sunny hat es zusammengeknotet. (hört sich toll an, nech? Ich sollte wohl mal in meinem früheren Leben Lyriker werden:q)
Gruss Uwe


----------



## Yupii (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Und hier ist das nächste #v .


Glückwunsch zum ersten Tausender#6#6
Gruss Uwe


----------



## Micky (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Moin Moin !!!

Also für die OH BOYZ fallen die beiden August-Termine schon mal raus, wir weilen zu der Zeit in Schweden, aber an uns soll die Tour auch nicht scheitern, die nächste kommt bestimmt... #6 
*@ Aga:* Musst uns drei mal in Klammern setzen. :c
*@ Sunny:* 1000 Postings... GLÜCKWUNSCH !!!


----------



## Marcel1409 (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Glückwunsch Sunny, auf das deine Tastatur qualmt :q !!!

@ OH-Boyz

Zur Not legen wir`s auf die letzten beiden Termine. Die Naggen-Crew muss auf jeden vollzählig sein :q ...


----------



## sunny (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Micky, nicht so pessimistisch #d . Vielleicht können die meisten ja im Oktober und schon seid ihr wieder dabei #6 .


----------



## Louis (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

bei mir passt nur der letzte Termin.


Louis


----------



## Micky (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Marcel1409 schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Not legen wir`s auf die letzten beiden Termine. Die Naggen-Crew muss auf jeden vollzählig sein :q ...


 Die Termine im Oktober müssten auf jeden Fall passen!


----------



## sunny (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Marcel1409 schrieb:
			
		

> @ OH-Boyz
> 
> Zur Not legen wir`s auf die letzten beiden Termine. Die Naggen-Crew muss auf jeden vollzählig sein :q ...



Oder wir fahren zweimal #6  :q .


----------



## Agalatze (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

also im oktober bin ich leider nicht am start !
da bin ich doch zur brandungs WM !!!


----------



## Micky (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Ach ja, da war ja was....


----------



## HD4ever (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

boardie *H@amburg* kommt bestimmt auch mit wenn ich sage das geit los ! :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Bei dem Theater mit Marcel wurde den Mods ja vorgeworfen dass wir so hart reagiert hätten, weil er keine Werbung beim Anglerboard macht.

Das dürfte inzwischen geklärt sein dass das auf Grund persönlicher Anmache gegenüber anderen Boardies passiert ist.

Da aber der Betrieb vom Anglerboard inzwischen ne Menge Geld verschlingt sind wir auf Partner angewiesen.

Und genau der gleiche hochgelobte Marcel nutzt jetzt (zugegeben nicht ungeschickt gemacht) kostenlos das Board um sich zu präsentieren so wie hier im Trhead - natürlich ohne zu fragen ob das in Ordnung wäre.



> Yupii und ich haben gerade beschlossen (siehe Thread "suche Twister"), dass Marci einen Kuttertörn organisiert und sein Equipment zum Testen zur Verfügung stellt



*Ich persönlich finde sowas schlichtweg zum kotzen!*

So, nu dürft ihr mich zerreißen wenn ihr wollt!


----------



## Agalatze (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

was hat marci denn damit zu tun ????
hallo thomas !!!
bist du jetzt ein wenig übersensibilisiert ????


----------



## sunny (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

@Thomas9904

Alter Schwede, mit welchem Bein bist du denn aufgestanden  #d ;+ . 

Bevor hier ne falsche Meinung entsteht. 

Marcel kann da überhaupt nichts für. Ich kenne Marcel noch nicht einmal. Schon allein die Formulierung nicht ungeschickt gemacht ist, gelinde ausgedrückt, ne bösartige Unterstellung. 

Das ich ihn als Angeltörnorganisator auserwählt habe, ist blanker Zufall, weil Yupii und ich so'n büschen rumgealbert haben.

Es hätte auch Agalatze, Micky, Silverpasi oder was weiß ich wen treffen können. Ich hoffe, dass hier jetzt niemand beleidigt ist, weil ich ihn nicht genannt habe und unterstellt mir, dass ich ihn für unfähig halte, so einen Törn zu organisieren. 

Ich wollte hier bestimmt niemanden von denen, die hier Werbung machen, auf die Füße treten #d .  

Man, man, wenn ich so was geahnt hätte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



> was hat marci denn damit zu tun ????
> hallo thomas !!!
> bist du jetzt ein wenig übersensibilisiert ????



Das:


> Yupii und ich haben gerade beschlossen (siehe Thread "suche Twister"), dass Marci einen Kuttertörn organisiert und sein Equipment zum Testen zur Verfügung stellt


Ich hab ja extra geschrieben: Nicht ungeschickt gemacht.

So kann man sichs dann hindrehen weil man ja "nur" aufspringt was von Boardies organisiert oder angefangen wird.

Unfair gegenüber seinen seriösen zahlenden Kollegen, unfair gegenüber dem Anglerboard und letztlich auch unfair gegenüber den Boardies.


----------



## Agalatze (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

guck dir den thröööt nochmal an thomas.
marci macht da werbung für den bass pro shop.
alles andere haben hier wohl sunny und yupii gemacht.
und marci hat nunmal massig kunden die auch im anglerboard sind.
und wenn die mal mit ihm angeln gehen wollen und daraus ne kleine boardie tour machen wollen ist das doch völlig inordnung.
also langsam bin ich menschlich gesehen etwas enttäuscht von dir.
denk mal drüber nach, dass nicht alle die hier was positives über ihn und sein laden schreiben, auch seine freunde sind !
der laden hat bei den meißten einen hervoragenden ruf der nicht von irgendwo herkommt !


----------



## Agalatze (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

also thomas das ist ne glatte 6 von dir !!!
langsam wirds echt peinlich


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Sag ich doch, geschickt gemacht.
So ein Vorgehen nennt man allgemein GuerillaMarketing.

PS: Tut mir leid Dich enttäuscht zu haben.


----------



## Agalatze (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

sowas nennt man fiese unterstellung und einbildung thomas !
und nicht guerilla-marketing !

wenn ich schreibe, dass ich shimano gut finde, bin ich nicht auch gleich ein guerilla von denen


----------



## sunny (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Aga, du warst mit schreiben noch schneller als ich.

Bitte Boardies auf jeden Fall *Punkt 72 * lesen. Ich möchte nicht, dass das hier untergeht. 

Und Marcel, Entschuldigung, dass du aufgrund meiner Dusseligkeit hier so in die Schusslinie gerätst.


----------



## Agalatze (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

man da musste ich mir aber eben mal luft machen !
sorry aber das geht echt garnicht sowas.
vielleicht macht ja ein mod am besten dicht den thread,
damit kein weiterer stress entsteht
wir schreiben dann in einem anderen forum weiter.
wer es nicht kennt kann mich einfach fragen.


----------



## Louis (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Sag ich doch, geschickt gemacht.
> So ein Vorgehen nennt man allgemein GuerillaMarketing.
> 
> PS: Tut mir leid Dich enttäuscht zu haben.




Hi, Thomas!

Wenn Du nur diesen Thread liest, dann kann der Eindruck enstehen, es handele sich um eine geschickt eingefädelte Sache. War aber nicht so. Sunny hat nen Twister gesucht. Marcel hat ihm nen Tipp gegeben. 

Mit einer Kuttertour, die marci zu organisieren hätte, und bei der Equipment zu testen wäre, wollte Sunny den Marci nur foppen, auf den Arm nehmen, verarschen. Nie im erst wurde angenommen, dass Marci a) die Tour organisiert und b) auch noch die Ausrüstung stellt. 

Dass er nun die Tour organisiert, bzw. dass die Boardies auf eine von ihm organisierte Tour aufspringen ist okay. Marci betreibt keinerlei Hinsicht Werbung in eigener Sache. Und falls der Eindruck enstehen sollte, dann liegt das nicht in seinem Verhalten begründet. Wenn Du nachguckst, wirst Du erkennen, das dergleichen nie von Marci forciert wurde. 

Ich hoffe, Du guckst Dir das alles mal in Ruhe an und überdenkst Deine Meinung.

Gruß

Louis


----------



## sunny (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

@Aga

Mir geht es da nicht anders als dir  :r .

Aber wozu denn dicht machen #d  ;+ ? Das fände ich richtig daneben. 

Hier hat einer der mods etwas falsch interpretiert und nicht anderes. Und wir  sollen jetzt klein beigeben. Nää!!!

Vielleicht wäre es beim nächsten Mal angebracht, sich mit demjenigen der das Posting verzapft hat, also in diesem Fall mich, in Verbindung zu setzen und um Auf/Erklärung zu bitten bzw. daraufhinzuweisen, dass das Posting gegen irgendwelche Grundsätze verstößt.

Ich gucke dich nicht jedesmal, bevor ich was schreiben, ob derjenige Werbepartner ist oder nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Da es nicht das erste Mal war dass wir da mit Schleichwerbung zu tun hatten, kann eben leicht der Eindruck entstehen, das sowas ausgenutzt wird.

*Sollte es nicht so sein, meine ausdrückliche  Entschuldigung.*

Seltsam finde ich da halt wenn gleich "Equipement zum testen (und evtl. behalten)" mit angeboten wird.

Aber wahrscheinlich bin ich halt der Schelm, der sich dabei Böses denkt.


----------



## Louis (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> @Aga
> 
> Mir geht es da nicht anders als dir  :r .
> 
> ...



Wusstest Du vor diesem Thread überhaupt, wer Marci ist, und dass er Händler ist?


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

PS: Das Posting verstösst gegen keinerlei Grundsätze.


----------



## Louis (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Da es nicht das erste Mal war dass wir da mit Schleichwerbung zu tun hatten, kann eben leicht der Eindruck entstehen, das sowas ausgenutzt wird.
> 
> *Sollte es nicht so sein, meine ausdrückliche  Entschuldigung.*
> 
> ...




Thomas, das wurde ja nicht angeboten. Sunny wollte Marci aus der Reserve locken. So nach dem Motto, was, Du bist Händler, dann kannst Du ja mal was springen lassen. 

Für Schleichwerbung oder ähnliches war der Versuch zuuuuu plump. Das läuft hier raffinierter. #h  :m Aber das kennst Du ja, und passt da auf.

Gruß


Louis


----------



## sunny (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Louis schrieb:
			
		

> Mit einer Kuttertour, die marci zu organisieren hätte, und bei der Equipment zu testen wäre, wollte Sunny den Marci nur foppen, auf den Arm nehmen, verarschen.
> 
> Nie im erst wurde angenommen, dass Marci a) die Tour organisiert und b) auch noch die Ausrüstung stellt.




Danke Louis. |good:


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



> Aber das kennst Du ja, und passt da auf.


 Leider kennen wir das zu gut.


----------



## Louis (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Leider kennen wir das zu gut.



Das das nicht einfach ist, kann ich mir vorstellen. Aber hier war es echt harmlos. Nicht so wie bei Threads wie z.B. Suche Gerätekombi für dies und das. Was da manchmal abgeht ist nicht mehr feierlich. Da frag ich mich manchmal, ob Kollegen hier für Ihre Meinung irgendwelche Vergünstigungen erhalten.


----------



## sunny (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Und Marcel, Entschuldigung, dass du aufgrund meiner Dusseligkeit hier so in die Schusslinie gerätst.



Ich hoffe, dieser Satz untermauert noch einmal, dass Marcel hier kein Schleichwerbung betreiben wollte.

Also machen wir was anderes :q :

*An alle Werbepartner*, es ist an euch:

Wir suchen einen oder mehrere, der/die uns sein/ihr Equipment zum Testen zur Verfügung stellt/en :q . Was wir hinterher behalten dürfen, darf der jeweilige Händler selbst entscheiden.

Damit wir aber überhaupt zum Testen kommen, müßt ihr auch noch den Kutter organisieren :q  :q .

Wir hoffen auf zahlreiche Angebote


----------



## Micky (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



> Und genau der gleiche hochgelobte Marcel nutzt jetzt (zugegeben nicht ungeschickt gemacht) kostenlos das Board um sich zu präsentieren so wie hier im Trhead - natürlich ohne zu fragen ob das in Ordnung wäre.


 Es mag vielleicht etwas unüberlegt von Sunny gewesen sein einen solchen Thread zu eröffnen, aber daraus jetzt Marcy nen Strick drehen zu wollen ist wohl etwas ... (persönlich zensiert) !!!

Einfach die Posts 72 + 75 noch mal GENAU lesen, dann erübrigen sich solche überflüssigen floskeln...

Und wenn ich mich nicht verlesen habe, dann führt Aga hier ne Liste wer alles mit möchte und nicht Marcy (der EIGENTLICH durch diesen Thread angesprochen wurde).


----------



## Louis (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe, dieser Satz untermauert noch einmal, dass Marcel hier kein Schleichwerbung betreiben wollte.
> 
> Also machen wir was anderes :q :
> 
> ...



Das haben wir bei der Mille Tour schon probiert. Vergiss es. Händler und Hersteller sind ja nicht doof. Die brauchen Aushängeschilder als Werbeträger. Die Größen Ihres Sports, Lichtgestalten, Zugpferde, Elektisierer der Massen. Die besten der Besten, die sich für den Erfolg zerreisen. Keine Leute wie Dich und mich, sondern einen wie......Jan Ullrich bei T- Mobile  |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat  :q  :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



> Keine Leute wie Dich und mich, sondern einen wie......Jan Ullrich bei T- Mobile


Und was kommt raus dabei:
Du hast Gerät für Experten (die nix dafür bezahlen) mit dem der "doofe" Normalnutzer (der das dann bezahlen muss)  nix anfangen kann)

War ja aber offtopic, eigentlich sollte es ja nun wieder um den geplanten Törn gehen.


----------



## Louis (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Und was kommt raus dabei:
> Du hast Gerät für Experten (die nix dafür bezahlen) mit dem der "doofe" Normalnutzer (der das dann bezahlen muss)  nix anfangen kann)
> 
> War ja aber offtopic, eigentlich sollte es ja nun wieder um den geplanten Törn gehen.




Wollte auch nur ein Witzle über den Ulle reissen.


----------



## Louis (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

So, wat is nu hier? Angeln, oder was? Ein Termin im Ausgust, für Aga und die Hanoveraner-Gäng und einen im Oktober, für den Küstenangler-Grillsportverein, der nebenbei auch noch die Pflege des Unwortes 2005 betreibt.

Aga, hast Du noch nen Blick für das Wesentliche? Wer ist wann am Start?


----------



## Yupii (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

so, jetzt bin ich dran.  Ist man ein paar Stunden nicht dabei, wird ein Moderator verrückt.
Großer Meister: wenn Du des Lesens noch nicht mächtig sein solltest, halte Dich doch besser aus der Sache heraus. Hier gehts um den Törn und nichts anderes.
*Ich *habe mit *Sunny* ein bisschen herumgeblödelt und habe für niemanden Schleichwerbung gemacht. Hallo, es ist eine Gaudi mit den Angelgeräten gewesen.
Du führst Dich hier auf wie ein Hampelmann. Wie alt bist Du eigentlich?
Das mit den Gerätschaften fiel mir nur so nebenbei ein, dass es Marcel traf, war Zufall. Wir kennen uns nämlich nicht persönlich.
Und falls es dem Herrn Moderator aber nicht passen sollte, können wir in ein anderes Forum gehen und dort weiterplanen. 
Solch einen Schwachsinn habe ich lange nicht mehr gelesen. Muss ich ja lesen, weil man ihn nicht auf die Ignorliste setzen kann.
Gruss an den Angeltripmitmachwollenden Rest.
Uwe


----------



## sunny (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Louis schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Termin im Ausgust, für Aga und die Hanoveraner-Gäng und einen im Oktober, für den Küstenangler-Grillsportverein, der nebenbei auch noch die Pflege des Unwortes 2005 betreibt.



Das kannste ja mal gepflegt vergessen  #d  :q . Wenn ich Zeit habe, nehme ich an beiden Terminen teil, jawohl.

@Yupii

Bin auch leicht rot geworden als ich das gelesen habe, aber ruhig Brauner, hat sich doch schon alles geklärt. Entschuldigung wurde kundgetan und jetzt haben wir uns wieder "lieb".


----------



## Yupii (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

ich habe mich auch beruhigt. Sonst hätte mein Geschreibe eine Verwarnung zur Folge gehabt.
Gruss Uwe


----------



## Yupii (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Louis schrieb:
			
		

> So, wat is nu hier? Angeln, oder was? Ein Termin im Ausgust, für Aga und die Hanoveraner-Gäng und einen im Oktober, für den Küstenangler-Grillsportverein, der nebenbei auch noch die Pflege des Unwortes 2005 betreibt.


Also, Celle gehört nicht zu Hannover, aber Hannover ist der Großraumparkplatz von Celle:q:q
Gruss Uwe


----------



## Louis (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Das kannste ja mal gepflegt vergessen  #d  :q . Wenn ich Zeit habe, nehme ich an beiden Terminen teil, jawohl.
> 
> @Yupii
> 
> Bin auch leicht rot geworden als ich das gelesen habe, aber ruhig Brauner, hat sich doch schon alles geklärt. Entschuldigung wurde kundgetan und jetzt haben wir uns wieder "lieb".




Das sei DIr auch gegönnt. Ich meinte ja nur so als Vorschlag, dass jeder mal kann und darf. Vielleicht kommt ja auch der Thomas mit zum shake-hand auf dem Kutter.  #6


----------



## Louis (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Yupii schrieb:
			
		

> Also, Celle gehört nicht zu Hannover, aber Hannover ist der Großraumparkplatz von Celle:q:q
> Gruss Uwe



Ist nicht in Celle ne Aussenstelle vom Landgestüt Hannover? Siehste. :q


----------



## worker_one (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

@Yupii

habt ihr vielleicht noch nen Platz für mich frei|kopfkrat
Wer echt klasse.


----------



## sunny (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Wat kostet denn die Ausfahrt und um wieviel Uhr geht es morgens los? Gibbet vielleicht ne günste Möglichkeit zu übernachten |kopfkrat . Dann könnte man schon nen Abend vorher anreisen, nen Blondchen vernaschen und nen Grill anschmeißen.
> 
> Ne Grillhure wird sich ja wohl finden :q



Ist in dem Trubel völlig untergegangen. Kann da jemand was zu sagen?


@Louis

Dann muss Thomas aber was mitbringen, was ich testen kann. :q 

@Aga

Louis hatte es ja schon angesprochen. Wie ist der aktuelle Stand der Dinge?


----------



## Lionhead (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Moin 
mit solchen Naggen wie euch, würde ich auch gern mitfahren.
Es wäre dann meine Kutterentjungferung.
Termin wäre mir egal.

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## sunny (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Yupii schrieb:
			
		

> Also, Celle gehört nicht zu Hannover, aber Hannover ist der Großraumparkplatz von Celle:q:q
> Gruss Uwe



Aaarrrghhh |bla: , was die Sonne doch so alles anstellt #d  :q .

Selbst die Vögel fliegen immer auf'm Rücken über Celle, damit sie das Elend nicht sehen :q  :q .


----------



## Yupii (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Louis schrieb:
			
		

> Ist nicht in Celle ne Aussenstelle vom Landgestüt Hannover? Siehste. :q


Die Gestüte sind in ganz Niedersachsen verteilt, aber die Hengstprüfungsanstalt ist hier. Ich wusste gar nicht, dass die Hannoveraner auch Pferde haben:q
Gruss Uwe


----------



## Agalatze (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

ok leute ich werde nachher mal ne liste fertig machen !
es sind eigentlich alle willkommen.

@ thomas
sorry dass das ganze so emotional ablief,aber da hast du echt in ein wespennest gestochen. keiner wollte hier schleichwerben oder sonstwas.
und nun eine ganz andere sache.
ich ergreife einfach mal partei alle mitfahrenden boardies und würde dich recht herzlich zu unserer tour einladen. ich hoffe du kommst uns naggen mal besuchen !


----------



## Yupii (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				worker_one schrieb:
			
		

> @Yupii
> 
> habt ihr vielleicht noch nen Platz für mich frei|kopfkrat
> Wer echt klasse.


Aga notiert, wer wann kann. Musst nur Deine Terminwünsche angeben.
Gruss Uwe


----------



## Louis (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Yupii schrieb:
			
		

> Die Gestüte sind in ganz Niedersachsen verteilt, aber die Hengstprüfungsanstalt ist hier. Ich wusste gar nicht, dass die Hannoveraner auch Pferde haben:q
> Gruss Uwe



Achso sit das. In Hannover die Stuten und in Celle die Hengste :q  :q  :q


----------



## Yupii (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Aaarrrghhh |bla: , was die Sonne doch so alles anstellt #d  :q .
> 
> Selbst die Vögel fliegen immer auf'm Rücken über Celle, damit sie das Elend nicht sehen :q  :q .


was wollen Du:q
Hier scheint keine Sonne und Du kommst aus Sehnde. Ist doch ein Ortsteil von Lehrte oder von Hannover?
Gruss Uwe


----------



## Yupii (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Louis schrieb:
			
		

> Achso sit das. In Hannover die Stuten und in Celle die Hengste :q  :q  :q


nee, die stehen auch hier neben den Bundesstrassen:q
Gruss Uwe


----------



## worker_one (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

@Aga
Ich fahre auch mit!
Termin ist eigentlich egal. Kann an allen angegebenen Terminen. 14.08. wäre aber mein Favorit.:q


----------



## Louis (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Yupii schrieb:
			
		

> nee, die stehen auch hier neben den Bundesstrassen:q
> Gruss Uwe



Ha, die kenne ich, die Strecke. Und ich hab immer gedacht: Was sind die hier bekloppt. Machen Campingurlaub neben der Bundesstrasse. Können die sich keinen Campingplatz leisten? :q


----------



## Micky (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Lionhead schrieb:
			
		

> Moin mit solchen Naggen wie euch, würde ich auch gern mitfahren.Es wäre dann meine Kutterentjungferung.


 Nicht vergessen, wir sind ein seriöse (n.e.) Sportvereinigung mit den Schwerpunkten Angeln, Grillen und das Ausleben karnivorer Neigungen mit Reißen in der 0,33l-Klasse. Das hat nix mit Ferkeleien zu tun, zumal sich der Kutter nicht mal wehren kann. Also freu Dich nicht zu früh...  :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



> ich hoffe du kommst uns naggen mal besuchen !


Prinzipiell gerne, obs gerade zur geplanten Tour klappt, kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## Marcel1409 (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

So, mir wäre fast die Lust vergangen hier noch irgendwas zu schreiben, aber nur fast :q . Hab eben nochmal mit`n Hai telefoniert und ich hab unter Vorbehalt den 
14.08
09.10
30.10​gechartert. 21.08. war leider schon wech.

Aga, nimmst du dich denn bitte der Melde/Wunschdatumliste an?!


----------



## Agalatze (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

kein ding !
aber ich finde wir sollten erstmal den 14.08 in angriff nehmen !
und wie schon gesagt-ich würde mich freuen wenn thomas auch kommt.
man könnte beim einen oder anderen bierchen vielleicht mal wieder
locker einen ausquatschen ohne diese "gereizte" stimmung.


----------



## Yellow-tarpon (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

also 14.8 würd bei mir perfekt passen. Ich würde es auch gut finden wenn Thomas kommt.


----------



## worker_one (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

@Aga
Schmeiß doch im Zuge der Listenerstellung gleich nochmal nen Paar Infos bezüglich Abfahrt, Kosten usw aufm Markt.

Gruß Jan


----------



## Broesel (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Moin Leuts,
also so ein Treff aufm Kudder (neue Boardies und Nichtboardies kennenlernen), da hab ich nichts dagegen. Wenns dann noch der 14.08 wird...dann würde ich auch gern dabeisein. Muß doch mal den Profis über die Schulter schaun, wie sie mit Gummis umgehen...  
Bischen Knipsen tu ich natürlich auch...egal, welch Wetter...  

@Aga, schmeiß mich mal mit aufe Liste... #h


----------



## hornhechteutin (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Moin Moin ,
August hab ich leider arbeitstechnisch kien Teat , aber Oktober wäre ich gerne dabei  :q . 

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Hardi (19. Juli 2005)

Was ist denn hier los. Kaum bin ich einen Tag auf der Arbeit und kann dann am Abend sieben Seiten in diesem Tread aufarbeiten.

Ich möchte die Gelegenheit nutzen und den versierten Meeresanglern die dieses hier in die Hand genommen haben für die Organisation danken. Es freut mich auch die Beteiligung in diesem Tread zu sehen.#6  Mich habt Ihr ja auch hinter dem Sofa hervorgelockt.
Die letzte Fahrt war Super. Es hat Spaß gemacht für mich seit Jahren mal wieder auf einem Kutter mit entspannten Sportsfreunden zu angeln und zu klönen und auch ein paar schöne Fische zu drehen. Keine Frage das ich jetzt auch wieder dabei bin.
Ich nutze diese Gelegenheit gerne um Bordies neu kennen zu lernen, oder aber auch mit schon bekannten Gesichtern z.B. Marcel zu schnacken - Mann kennt sich halt über die Jahre als Meeresangler ... und Fisch will ich natürlich auch!!
Ich sehe hier auch eine Möglichkeit für den nicht so versierten Bootsangler/Bordie auf dieser Tour Erfahrungenen auszutauchen, denn hier wird offen geschnackt und es sind eine Menge erfahrener Bootsangler dabei.
Bei dem Termin richte ich mich nach Euch.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## goeddoek (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Moin Jungs un Deerns #h 

Wenn ich am 14.08. mit Anhang ko... nee ich sag lieber "erscheinen" darf, bin ich definitiv fest dabei.Hat jemand 'nen Tipp, wo man günstig am Samstag unterkommen > nein nicht "runterkommen"  :q  kann ? 

Denn brauchen wir da nicht Sonntags morgens hinzujükeln.


----------



## Marcel1409 (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				worker_one schrieb:
			
		

> @Aga
> Schmeiß doch im Zuge der Listenerstellung gleich nochmal nen Paar Infos bezüglich Abfahrt, Kosten usw aufm Markt.
> Gruß Jan



Moin Worker,

Preis regelt sich nach Anzahl der Teilnehmer. Ich denk mal so zwischen 24 und 26 Euronen. Ich wollt nicht mehr als 34 Leuts machen, dann ham wir genug Platz. Abfahrt klär ich noch ab, Günther is mit mir immer etwas früher raus und liegt dann immer extra aussen damit wir los können wenn alle da sind...


----------



## norge_klaus (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Hi !!! 14.08. paßt perfekt ! 30.10. wäre aber auch okay. Würde auch zu gern eine Filetiervorführung von Thomas bekommen.  #h  #h  #h 

gruß aus L.E.

norge_klaus


----------



## Yellow-tarpon (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

@Hardi das is ja gautschi das du auch wieder mit kommst freu mich schon#6


----------



## Hardi (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

@Lenny

Klar bin ich dabei, muß mir doch Dein neues Equipment angucken|uhoh:  , bei meinen alten Spulen und Stöcken ist ja nichts spannendes mehr dabei.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Yellow-tarpon (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

och in letzter zeit hab ich garnicht soviel aufgerüstet vielleicht mach ich mir bis zur Kuttertour nochma die Powerpro druf


----------



## Hardi (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

@Lenny,

jo ist ein guter Tampen, und die neue Rolle erst..
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Yellow-tarpon (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

die Feuerleine is jetzt langsam durchgefeuert


----------



## Torskfisk (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Halloooooooo????
Was ging denn hier ab??
24 Stunden off-line und dann sowas?
Naja offensichtlich wurde die "Hexenjagd" jetzt für beendet erklärt!
Aber es drängt sich schon der Eindruck auf, wenn der Name des OBERNAGGEN fällt, sofort Böses vermutet wird. Das stimmt aber garnicht, der tut nichts, der will doch auch nur "spielen".
Zum Thema, bei mir geht auch nur Oktober, letzter Termin wahrscheinlich.

Gruß Torskfisk

Selbsternannter "Naggenbeschützer"

PS: Habt ihr noch nen Platz frei in der "Naggencrew"


----------



## sunny (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				goeddoek schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand 'nen Tipp, wo man günstig am Samstag unterkommen kann ?



Die Frage habe ich auch schon zweimal gestellt, aber die wird einfach ingnoriert :q . Weiß keiner was?


----------



## sunny (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Ach noch was, ich habe vom 01.08. bis 13.08. Urlaub.

Wenn das Kutterangeln am 14.08. stattfinden soll, wäre es schön, wenn wir das im Laufe der nächsten Woche klären könnten. Ich habe sonst keine Möglichkeit ins Board zu schauen #t .

Oder einer von euch Organisatoren muss mir seine Handy-Nr. per PN mitteilen, damit ich mal nachfragen kann.


----------



## Yupii (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Ach noch was, ich habe vom 01.08. bis 13.08. Urlaub.


wie, was ? 14 Tage Urlaub. Muss man Dich dann hinterher auch wieder neu anlernen?:q
Gruss Uwe


----------



## sunny (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Yupii schrieb:
			
		

> wie, was ? 14 Tage Urlaub. Muss man Dich dann hinterher auch wieder neu anlernen?:q
> Gruss Uwe



Neu anlernen, tss #d . 

Nach der Zeit läßt mich meine Firma am ersten Arbeitstag von zu Hause abholen, weil ich den Weg nicht mehr finde  #c , anlernen ist da das kleinste Problem :q .


----------



## Brandungsfutzi (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> ach ja der volker !!!
> sorry dich hatte ich ganz vergessen !!!




Na super, wenn Du mich mal länger nicht siehst, dann gerate ich bei Dir gleich in Vergessenheit!°!! :c  :c  :c 
Dafür darfst Du bei mir nicht mehr aus der Regentonne trinken!!!!!

Darüber müssen wir uns wohl nochmal unterhalten |bla:  |bla:  |bla: 

Gruß
Volker


----------



## Louis (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Die Frage habe ich auch schon zweimal gestellt, aber die wird einfach ingnoriert :q . Weiß keiner was?



Fragt doch mal beim Bordiepartner in Eutin an. Liegt zwar etwas abseits (ca. 30 min) aber dafür mit Boardianschluß. Und Memberrabatt gibts auch.

Louis


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Moin Moin Jungs!!!

Was ging denn hier bitte ab??? Iss man mal 24 Std nicht on und dann sowas... tststs!!! Aber lassen wir das, iss ja schon alles gesagt!!!

Zum Thema:

Für die Boardies die ne Unterkunft vorher und/oder nachher brauchen empfehle ich einfach mal den Fremdenverkehrsverein von Heiligenhafen anzurufen. Da bekommt man dann Telenummer´n von sämtlichen Unterkunftsanbietern. Das reicht von ner 5Sterne Residenz für weit über 100Euronen die Nacht bis runter zum Dachstuhlzimmer bei Omi aus´m Dorf für 15Euronen die Nacht inkl. (legga) Frühstück(hab ich mal im Zuge des Dorschfestival´s genächtigt, war OK!!)


----------



## Micky (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

14.08. heisst dann für uns OH-Boyz: WIR SIND RAUS !!! :c 

Trotzdem viel Spass....... #6


----------



## sunny (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

@Micky

Das tut mir auch irgendwie nen büschen weh. Aber wir schaffen das schon nochmal, dass wir uns über den Weg laufen #6.


----------



## Yupii (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

wie?
ist denn der 14.8. schon definitiv?
Gruss Uwe


----------



## sunny (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Nein, noch ist garnichts entschieden #d .

Aber wenn man hier die Antworten so verfolgt, zeichnet sich der 14. als erster Termin ab. 

Was macht "chong"? Alles geklärt?


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Hab ich termintechnisch was verpasst??|kopfkrat |kopfkrat 

hat hier schon jemand den 14ten für definitiv erklärt??|kopfkrat |kopfkrat 
naja, selbst wenn... ICH(mit Anhang) WIR sind DABEI!!!!


----------



## goeddoek (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Hey sunny  #h  #r 

Von mir auch  |laola:  |schild-g  |laola: zum 1.000 posting.

Eigentlich müsste das doch bei der Tour mit  #g  #2 gefeiert werden, oder ?  |supergri


----------



## Yupii (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, noch ist garnichts entschieden #d .
> 
> Aber wenn man hier die Antworten so verfolgt, zeichnet sich der 14. als erster Termin ab.
> 
> Was macht "chong"? Alles geklärt?


noch nicht, hat sein Handy nicht eingeschaltet. Ich hoffe,er meldet sich heute abend. Er kommt nächste Woche zurück. Er wusste vor 14 Tagen noch nicht, ob sie bis zum 28. fertig werden.  Er ist aber  erst einmal auch für alle Termine gemeldet, falls es zum 14. bei ihm nicht klappt, habe ich für den Notfall Ersatz.
Gruss Uwe


----------



## Yupii (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				goeddoek schrieb:
			
		

> Hey sunny  #h  #r
> 
> Von mir auch  |laola:  |schild-g  |laola: zum 1.000 posting.
> 
> Eigentlich müsste das doch bei der Tour mit  #g  #2 gefeiert werden, oder ?  |supergri


ja, Sunny stellt die Getränke|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri
Gruss Uwe

ich verdrück mich jetzt mal lieber|supergri


----------



## sunny (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Hääähh wie jetzt Getränke |kopfkrat . In Fachkreisen ist mein Zweitname Schotte  , und das sind in meinen Augen eigentlich noch Verschwender :q  :q .


Wie gesagt, ich hatte ja angefragt wegen ner günstigen Schlafstelle, dann könnten wir abends ne schöne Kaltschale niederkämpfen.

Aber wenn alle Stricke reißen, müssen wir logischerweise auf'n Kudder nen Kleinen schnasseln. Mach ich sowieso immer, weil sonst wird mir schlecht |supergri .

Wird ja ne günstige Tour, Marci Equipment, ich die Getränke, da bleiben ja für euch nur Sprit u. Kutterkosten. 

Dat jeht nicht #d , da fällt mir schon noch was ein.


----------



## Yupii (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Wird ja ne günstige Tour, Marci Equipment, ich die Getränke, da bleiben ja für euch nur Sprit u. Kutterkosten.


angenommen:m:m:m:m
Gruss Uwe


----------



## sunny (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Yupii schrieb:
			
		

> angenommen:m:m:m:m
> Gruss Uwe



Hab nichts anderes erwartet :q


----------



## Micky (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

@ Sunny: Das wird schon werden... August ist bei uns leider komplett dicht, fahren am 07.08. nach Schweden und sind erst am 21. zurück.


----------



## oppa 23 (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Moin 

Ich würde dann auch gerne mitkommen müßte dann nur mal wissen wann wir dann fahren wollen

würde dann mit sunny hoch kommen


----------



## Agalatze (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

hier ist die aktuelle liste :#6 

sunny
yupii
goeddoek
marcel1409
norge_klaus
hardi
hd4ever
torskfisk
tackle
meeresheini (meeresangler.com)
meeresheinis frauchen
marco (meeresangler.com)
katze01
yellow tarpon
brandiangli
brandungsfutzi
worker one
broesel
dorschjäger75
oppa23
lionhead
louis
und mich agalatze

also immerhin schon 24 leute am start #6


----------



## Marcel1409 (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

@ Aga

Brandungshexlein kommt leider nicht mit, also bitte streichen.

@ The Rest

Bitte nur 100 %tige Zusagen!!! Der Kutter muss schliesslich auch bezahlt werden und wenns nicht passt muss es auf *Alle* umgelegt werden :r ...


----------



## Tom B (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				norge_klaus schrieb:
			
		

> Hi !!! 14.08. paßt perfekt ! 30.10. wäre aber auch okay. Würde auch zu gern eine Filetiervorführung von Thomas bekommen.  #h  #h  #h
> 
> gruß aus L.E.
> 
> norge_klaus




 #6  #6  #6  #6 der war gut |supergri  |supergri 

also Marci für den 30.10 kannst Du mich auch einplanen,
davor gehts nicht ( Familienurlaub August  |uhoh:  )

wenn ihr noch jemand zum filmen an Board sucht,mach ich dann gerne,
zur Not kann ich an Board auch den Grillmaxe machen :q 
angeln ist nebensächlich;hauptsache Spasssss haben #2  #g  |supergri 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## sunny (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				oppa 23 schrieb:
			
		

> würde dann mit sunny hoch kommen



Na geht doch #6 . Die näheren Umstände werden zeitig bekannt gegeben.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Marcel1409 schrieb:
			
		

> @ The Rest
> 
> Bitte nur 100 %tige Zusagen!!! Der Kutter muss schliesslich auch bezahlt werden und wenns nicht passt muss es auf *Alle* umgelegt werden :r ...


 
Moin Marci!!!
Dann mach ich mal den Anfang!!!
Hier ist meine *100%ige* zusage!!!! für *Mich *und mein *Frauchen!!!!*
Wie hälst Du es diesmal mit der Bezahlung??? Wieder vor Ort wie im Mai oder sollen wir Dir im Vorwege das Geld zukommen lassen??? (Überweisung???)..
Ach soooo, hast Du schon was über "Herr´n *Trumpf*"  aus Dänemark in Erfahrung gebracht?? Ich hab da immer noch sehr schweres Interesse dran!!! Meine Handynummer hab ich Dir ja mal durchgegeben....


----------



## Yupii (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

ich bin dabei, allerdings alleine. Chong ist noch in Kiew, könnte nur im Oktober und der Ersatz hat nu auch keine Zeit.
Gruss Uwe


----------



## Yellow-tarpon (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

bin auch 100%ig dabei.


----------



## sunny (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Um welchen Termin geht es denn jetzt?

Die 100%ige Zusage kann von einigen wahrscheinlich erst kommen, wenn der dieser eindeutig feststeht.

Für den 14.08. sage ich aber auch schon mal fest zu. Vielleicht gibbet ja noch 2., dann muss ich mal gucken.

Wenn ich aus irgendwelchen Gründen kurzfristig absagen muss, werde ich meinen entsprechenden Obulos trotzdem überweisen, damit das nicht zu Lasten der anderen geht.


----------



## Louis (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Meine Zusage hängt ab vom Termin. 14.08. geht gar nicht.

Gruß


Louis

Wegen des Zahlungsrisikos für Marci. Ich denke Vorkasse ist Ehrensache. Wer sich zu 100% anmeldet, der Überweist auch den Betrag an Marci. Am Besten über PN regeln.


----------



## sunny (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Katze_01 und oppa23, wir sollten auf jeden Fall über ne gepflegte Fahrgemeinschaft nachdenken |kopfkrat . 


Mal was anderes, wozu sind eigentlich die Membernamen gut? So langsam nerven die mich. Darf ich meinen Membernamen eigentlich auch noch mal ändern? Das Probelm ist doch dann, das mich keiner mit meinem alten Membernamen in Verbindung bringt.


----------



## Yupii (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

@ Sunny Olaf
den Namen behälst Du mal bis zum Törn, dann schauen wir mal, was besser zu Dir passt|supergri
Gruss Uwe


----------



## Reppi (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Also im Herbst würde ich auch gerne.....  
Ich werde hier mal am Ball bleiben..
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Louis (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> Also im Herbst würde ich auch gerne.....
> Ich werde hier mal am Ball bleiben..
> Gruß Uwe



Kommt nicht in Frage. Schließlich wollen wir ja was fangen :m


----------



## sunny (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Louis schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt nicht in Frage. Schließlich wollen wir ja was fangen :m



iiihhh, wat garstig :q  :q . 

Wie kann man das denn verstehen? Ist Reppi nen Garant dafür, dass man nichts fängt |kopfkrat.


----------



## worker_one (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich aus irgendwelchen Gründen kurzfristig absagen muss, werde ich meinen entsprechenden Obulos trotzdem überweisen, damit das nicht zu Lasten der anderen geht.



Sauber:m:m:m

Für den 14.08. sage ich auch definitiv zu!

Jan


----------



## Louis (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> iiihhh, wat garstig :q  :q .
> 
> Wie kann man das denn verstehen? Ist Reppi nen Garant dafür, dass man nichts fängt |kopfkrat.




so, oder so ähnlich :m


----------



## sunny (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Yupii schrieb:
			
		

> @ Sunny Olaf
> den Namen behälst Du mal bis zum Törn, dann schauen wir mal, was besser zu Dir passt|supergri
> Gruss Uwe




Oder vielleicht ist es nach dem Törn sogar besser bzw. zwingend erforderlich, dass ich meinen Membername ändere. :q


----------



## Micky (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Katze weilt derzeit Nähe Flensburg... Der wird sich aber auch wohl bald wieder zurück melden. Ggfs. einen Platz für ihn in Reserve behalten.


----------



## sunny (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Was meinst du denn mit ggf. nen Platz in Reserve halten |kopfkrat ? Katze ist doch schon nominiert, siehe Teilnehmerliste.

Oder stehe ich jetzt irgendwie auf'm Schlauch?


----------



## Marcel1409 (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

So Jungx,

hab jetzt den 14.08. fest gebucht. Anscheint war es auch der beliebteste Termin.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

PERFEKT Marci!!!!#6 #6 

Iss schon im Angelkalender notiert!!!!


----------



## Yupii (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				dorschjaeger75 schrieb:
			
		

> PERFEKT Marci!!!!#6 #6
> 
> Iss schon im Angelkalender notiert!!!!


wieso Angelkalender????
Gibt es sonst noch einen|supergri
Gruss Uwe


----------



## Marcel1409 (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

@ Aga

T&rag bitte nochmal die bessere Hälfte von Dorschjäger, Thede und Ballentimes-Steffi  #2 nach und Karstens (MePo) Sponsor...


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Moin,
Der 14.08 klappt leider doch nicht bei mir #q , wenn nicht noch ein Wunder passiert.  #d 

Ich versuche das noch irgendwie zu Lösen, drückt mir die Daumen bevor ihr vollzählig seit.


----------



## Tackle (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Moinsen.

Marci, du Obernaggen.|splat2: 
Musst mich von der Liste streichen. Ich bin zu diesem Zeitpunkt mit 100%iger Sicherheit mit deinem Herren & co auf Salmoniedenjagt in Norge. 

Gruß Tackle


----------



## Marcel1409 (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Och nööööö  ... Dann fährst du halt nach!!!! 

Sorry Tackle, hab ich voll verplant #q !


----------



## norge_klaus (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Ich glaube der Marcel braucht einen neuen nic-name !

Wie wäre es denn mit *marcel1408* !!!!! :m  :m  :m 

Na dann bis bald .

gruß aus L.E.

norge_klaus


----------



## Broesel (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				norge_klaus schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube der Marcel braucht einen neuen nic-name !
> Wie wäre es denn mit *marcel1408* !!!!! :m  :m  :m
> Na dann bis bald .
> gruß aus L.E.
> norge_klaus



Nee..*Marcel14-08/15* würde dann schon besser passen... |kopfkrat  :q 

So..desweiteren...14.08 steht... :k 
Dann kann man jetzt ja ein weinig ins Detail gehen:

Vollcharter oder Teilcharter?
Bezahlen an Bord?
Ich denke wir verlosen wohl die Plätze..oder?

Ich denke, dass sich auch die eine oder andere Fahrgemeinschaft bilden kann...

Freu mich jedenfalls mal wieder einen Haufen neuer Leute kennen zu lernen...und den Spezies über die Finger zu gucken... |wavey: 

So..und jetzt eßt alle brav euer Essen auf, damit Petrus uns dann auch noch wohlgesonnen ist... |rolleyes


----------



## Marcel1409 (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Broesel schrieb:
			
		

> Nee..*Marcel14-08/15* würde dann schon besser passen... |kopfkrat  :q
> Vollcharter oder Teilcharter?
> Bezahlen an Bord?
> Ich denke wir verlosen wohl die Plätze..oder?



Voricht Herr Brösel |evil: !!!

Es is ne Vollcharter. Mit der Bezahlung weiß ich nicht so wirklich, am liebsten alle an Board. Is am unkompliziertesten, aber dazu *MÜSSEN* auch alle kommen die sich angemeldet haben.


----------



## alberto (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

moin jungs lese gerade eure angel tourn pläne finde sie sehr geil , sind da noch plätze frei ? mit wievielen leuten wollter ihr max raus??
was kostet der spass?
komme aus kaltenkirchen ( direkt an der a7) bei hamburg , wäre vielleicht eine fahrgemeinschaft möglich? da alleine da hoch zu fahren ja doch einiges kostet , hätte echt bock auf ein boardi treffen .
wäre super wenn sich vielleicht welche melden könnetn ...
grüße aus dem norden !

noch eine frage .... von wann bis wann fährt die hai  ? oder fährt sie sogar länger raus wegen uns ?)


----------



## Torskfisk (22. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

@Aga + Marci
Müsst mich leider streichen, August geht leider nicht.


----------



## sunny (22. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Jausa, jausa, nu geht dat los #6 .

Aga mach doch bitte schnell mal ne aktuelle Teilnehmerliste #6 . 

Wann fährt denn die Hai morgens raus? Wäre für mich schon irgend wie von Bedeutung |supergri .

Broesel's Vorschlag, die Plätze auszulosen, finde ich gut. 

Einzige Ausnahmen: Marci und Aga als Orga-Team können sich die Plätze aussuchen. Yupii und ich kriegen das Heck, weil wir hier so'n Stress verursacht habe :q   .  

Freue mich jetzt schon, eure Bekanntschaft zu machen.


----------



## Yupii (22. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

wie ich "drüben" gelesen habe, füllt sich das Schiff.
Es fängt langsam an zu Kribbeln. Ich glaube, ich sollte noch ein paar Trockenübungen hinlegen, damit ich auf dem Kutter niemanden verletze:q:q
Gruss Uwe


----------



## sunny (22. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

@Yupii,

ich bin von dir enttäuscht  . Ich kämpfe hier wie ein Löwe darum, dass wir das Heck bekommen und was muss ich dann "drüben" lesen, du hast nur für dich nach einem Vorfach gefragt #d .

Hach ja, so ist das immer wieder. 







Das ich die Getränke übernehme, kannst'e jetzt natürlich auch vergessen :q  :q .

Wie willst du das nur wieder gutmachen #c   ?


----------



## oppa 23 (22. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

moin sunny und was ist mit mir ich will auch ans heck oder die spitze!!!

steht jetzt der 14.8 ?


----------



## Lionhead (22. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				oppa 23 schrieb:
			
		

> moin sunny und was ist mit mir ich will auch ans heck oder die spitze!!!
> 
> steht jetzt der 14.8 ?


 
ich glaube, wir brauchen einen neuen Kutter, der 10 m lang und 60 m breit ist, damit alle am Heck oder der Spitze stehen können.|supergri 
Ich bin für eine Verlosung mit zwei Durchgängen, bei Halbzeit werden die Plätze getauscht.

Oder eine Verlosung und die am Heck und Spitze erfolgreichen Angler verzichten bei halbzeit freiwillig auf ihre Plätze.:q 
Ich hoffe nicht, daß es bei einem AB-Kutter-Ausflug zu verbalem Gehacke wegen der Plätze kommt?

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## sunny (22. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Marcel1409 schrieb:
			
		

> So Jungx,
> 
> hab jetzt den 14.08. fest gebucht. Anscheint war es auch der beliebteste Termin.




@oppa 23

Guckst du!!


@Lionhead

Das mit den Plätzen ist doch nur Spass.

Da gibbet es kein Ärger #d , solange ich am Heck stehe :q .


Wenn auf das Schiff normalerweise 50 Angler passen, wir aber nur max. 34 peoples sind, hört sich das doch nach reichlich Platz an #6 . Wie schon gesagt, losen, von mir aus auch zweimal, scheint mir die beste Lösung zu sein.


----------



## oppa 23 (22. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Dann losen wir lieber dann gibt es keinen streit!|krach: :m 

wieviel leute werden wir denn ungefähr?
hatte mal was von ca 35 leuten gelesen!?


----------



## Yupii (22. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> @Yupii,
> 
> ich bin von dir enttäuscht  . Ich kämpfe hier wie ein Löwe darum, dass wir das Heck bekommen und was muss ich dann "drüben" lesen, du hast nur für dich nach einem Vorfach gefragt #d .
> 
> ...



Kannst Du mir noch einmal verzeihen:l
aber ich wusste ja nicht, dass Du mir "drüben" heimlich nachspionierst:r:q:q
ich muss woh einen#g
Gruss Uwe


----------



## Yupii (22. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Lionhead schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaube, wir brauchen einen neuen Kutter, der 10 m lang und 60 m breit ist, damit alle am Heck oder der Spitze stehen können.|supergri
> Ich bin für eine Verlosung mit zwei Durchgängen, bei Halbzeit werden die Plätze getauscht.
> 
> Oder eine Verlosung und die am Heck und Spitze erfolgreichen Angler verzichten bei halbzeit freiwillig auf ihre Plätze.:q
> ...


Marcel wird das schon machen. Auf dem Schiff kann man auch von der Seite aus gut angeln, weil keine Überbauten stören.
Gruss Uwe


----------



## sunny (22. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Yupii schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst Du mir noch einmal verzeihen:l
> aber ich wusste ja nicht, dass Du mir "drüben" heimlich nachspionierst:r:q:q
> ich muss woh einen#g
> Gruss Uwe



Verzeihen kann ich meistens so nach dem 5. #g, aber vergessen tu ich das nie :r  :q . 

Und was das nachspionieren betrifft, schon meine Uroma sagte zu mir: 

Holzauge sei wachsam. 

Wie sich gerade wieder gezeigt hat, iss da was wahres dran :q   .


----------



## sunny (22. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

@Yupii

Ich habe noch mal spioniert und es sieht garnicht gut aus für dich |evil: .

Erst kein Vorfach für mich rausschlagen und jetzt willste mir auch noch nen Twister "verkaufen". Ooohh, oohh, ooohhh, dat jeht ja man ganich #d .

Jetzt wird's teuer für dich :q  :q .


@Marci 

Kannste mal nen Bild von deinem Vorfach reinstellen. Dann kann ich och nen büschen basteln.

Verwendest du für die Twister leichte Bleiköpfe oder machst du die nur auf'n Haken? Welche Haken oder Köpfe nimmst du denn?


----------



## Marcel1409 (22. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> @Marci
> Kannste mal nen Bild von deinem Vorfach reinstellen. Dann kann ich och nen büschen basteln.
> Verwendest du für die Twister leichte Bleiköpfe oder machst du die nur auf'n Haken? Welche Haken oder Köpfe nimmst du denn?



Ich versuch morgen aufer Arbeit mal `n Fodo reinzustellen. Ich nehm selbstgebaute Jigköpfe in 3,5 Gramm auf`n 2/0er Mustard Aberdeen Haken.


@ Dorschjäger75

Wegen deinen Wunderködern hab ich leider noch nichts erreicht. Der Vertreter wollte sich drum kümmern aber er hat sich noch nicht wieder gemeldet, Sorry...


----------



## Marcel1409 (22. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Ach ja,

*es sind noch Plätze frei!!!*


Also ran Jungz, wird auf Sicher ne lustige Tour...


----------



## Lotte (22. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

moin-moin,

setze mich mal auf die warteliste ganz nach oben!!!! sollte kurz vor der fahrt noch jemand abspringen, könnte ich eventuell mit!!! kann das aber erst frühestens ne woche vorher sagen!!!


----------



## Lionhead (22. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

@marcel1409

Es gibt Tage da verliert man und es gibt Tage da gewinnen die Anderen.
Habe gerade von meiner besseren Hälfte beigebracht bekommen, das am 13. 08. mein Opa 80 Jahre alt wird.
Das heißt, ich bin für den 14.08. raus. Seufz.
Ich hoffe nur, daß der zweite Törn im Oktober klappt.

Schönen Abend wünscht noch ein frustrierter 
Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## Marcel1409 (23. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

@ Sunny & Yupii

Hier mal `n paar Bilder von meinem Vorfach. Als Schnur hab ich 50er Fluor-Carbon genommen...


----------



## Yellow-tarpon (23. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

hast du schon immer quetschhülsen benutzt????


----------



## Marcel1409 (23. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Nö, aber find ich mittlerweile besser als Knoten. Ausserdem müssen die Vorfächer den genauen DMV Richtlinien entsprechen und mit den Hülsen gehts einfacher und genauer...


----------



## kiepenangler (23. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Marcel1409 schrieb:
			
		

> Als Schnur hab ich 50er Fluor-Carbon genommen...


 
moin marcel

macht das denn einen unterschied ob man 50ziger fluocarbon benutzt oder normale monofile;+


----------



## Marcel1409 (23. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Ich war 2002 zur WM in Irland und da ham wir so ein Ar...voll von den Italinern bekommen, da hab ich mich immernoch nicht von erholt |krach: . Die hatte alles in FC gebunden. Und das angeln dort hat sich nicht wirklich von unserem unterschieden. Mag vielleicht auch Einbildung sein, aber seit dem fische ich vom Boot (Kunst oder Naturköder) und in der Brandung Fluor Carbon...


----------



## Yupii (23. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Hallo Marcel,
sieht ja gut aus. Ich habe ja keine Ahnung vom Selbstherstellen, deshalb hatte ich mir einen Schwung ein- und zweiarmiger Vorfächer gekauft. Wie sind denn die Maße Deiner Vorfächer? Länge, Seitenarmlänge?
Gruss Uwe


----------



## Marcel1409 (23. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Yupii schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Marcel,
> sieht ja gut aus. Ich habe ja keine Ahnung vom Selbstherstellen, deshalb hatte ich mir einen Schwung ein- und zweiarmiger Vorfächer gekauft. Wie sind denn die Maße Deiner Vorfächer? Länge, Seitenarmlänge?
> Gruss Uwe



Hallo Yupii,

die Gesamtlänge ist 1,30. 50 cm über dem Pilker kommt der erste und 50 cm später kommt der zweite Beifänger. Die Mundschnüre (vergess bloss die Vorfächer mit Seitenarme!!!!) sind 25 cm lang.

Von *Exori* gibt es meine Vorfächer genau so zu kaufen, wenn du keine Lust hast sie dir nachzubauen...


----------



## kiepenangler (23. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Marcel1409 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war 2002 zur WM in Irland und da ham wir so ein Ar...voll von den Italinern bekommen, da hab ich mich immernoch nicht von erholt |krach: . Die hatte alles in FC gebunden. Und das angeln dort hat sich nicht wirklich von unserem unterschieden. Mag vielleicht auch Einbildung sein, aber seit dem fische ich vom Boot (Kunst oder Naturköder) und in der Brandung Fluor Carbon...


 
aso danke, vllt muss ich die dann auch mal testen is bloß leider n büschen teurer als die normale:c


----------



## Yupii (23. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Verzeihen kann ich meistens so nach dem 5. #g, aber vergessen tu ich das nie :r  :q .



Verträgst Du in Deinem hohen Alter überhaupt so viel;+:q:q:q:q
Gruss Uwe


----------



## Hardi (24. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Habe gerade mit meiner Frau Ihren Geburtstag geplant. Um himmelswillen am 14.08. Habe ich nicht auf dem Zettel gehabt.#q  
Kann leider am 14.08. nicht mitkommen und sage hiermit ab.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Marcel1409 (24. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Schade Hardi, nächstes Mal fällt dafür denn der Geburtstag aus wenn einer anstehem sollte :q ...

Es sind jetzt noch/wieder 5 Plätze frei!!!


----------



## Hardi (24. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Mit dem Geburtstag Meiner Frau sind dann alle für dieses Jahr durch. Tschuldigung Jungs.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## goeddoek (24. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Marcel1409 schrieb:
			
		

> Schade Hardi, nächstes Mal fällt dafür denn der Geburtstag aus wenn einer anstehem sollte :q ...
> 
> Es sind jetzt noch/wieder 5 Plätze frei!!!




Moin Marci  #h 

Hast Du dabei auch berechnet, daß ich zu zweit anreise.Nich dat dat inne Büx geiht  :q


----------



## Yellow-tarpon (24. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

nein Hardi man komm doch mit sag deiner Frau einfach du holst ein ganz ganz tolles Geburtstagsgeschenk ab. Man das find ich echt schade


----------



## Marcel1409 (24. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Hier nochmal `n Update:

sunny  
yupii  
goeddoek 1 
goeddoek 2 
marcel1409 
norge_klaus 
hd4ever 
meeresheini 
Claudia 
Steffan
katze01
yellow tarpon 
brandi 
Junior Brandi 
brandungsfutzi 
worker one 
broesel 
dorschjäger75 
dorschjägerin75 
oppa23 
agalatze
Thede 
Ballentimes Steffi 
Hinnack 
Sven Teege - VIP Gast
Frank   
Andreas   
Björn 
Constanze 
Angelfidde 
Eisenkalle
Rick
Wrack-Kalle


*Also nur 1 noch  Plätze frei!!!*

Wenn was nicht stimmt bitte melden!!!


----------



## sunny (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Moinsen alle zusammen,

die Teilnehmerliste kann sich ja richtig sehen lassen.

Wann soll denn nun treffen sein ;+ ? Morgens 06.30 Uhr? ist die Hai IV im Hafen leicht zu finden? 

Ach Marcel, danke für deine Vorfachbeschreibung #6 .


----------



## Yupii (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Moin Sunny,
auch mal wieder da? Kannst Du Dir nicht zuhause kein Internet leisten|supergri|supergri|supergri oder warum hört und liest man am Wochenende nichts von Dir#c
Gruss Uwe


----------



## Yupii (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Moinsen alle zusammen,
> 
> die Teilnehmerliste kann sich ja richtig sehen lassen.
> 
> ...


Wie ich verstanden habe, fahren wir raus, wenn alle da sind. Wenn wir um 6.30 Uhr komplett sind , geht es dann schon los.  Die Hai IV liegt entweder in der ersten oder zweiten Dreierreihe  ganz aussen. Du kommst über die anderen Schiffe rauf. Falls  Du Angst haben solltest, bin ich früh genug da und zerre Dich hinter mir her aufs Schiff|supergri|supergri
Gruss Uwe


----------



## sunny (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Yupii schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Sunny,
> auch mal wieder da? Kannst Du Dir nicht zuhause kein Internet leisten|supergri|supergri|supergri oder warum hört und liest man am Wochenende nichts von Dir#c
> Gruss Uwe



Hey Schnarchnase  ,

ich habe zu Hause tatsächlich kein Internet #d . Ich arbeite noch an der besten Lösung.


----------



## sunny (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Yupii schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ich verstanden habe, fahren wir raus, wenn alle da sind. Wenn wir um 6.30 Uhr komplett sind , geht es dann schon los.
> 
> Du kommst über die anderen Schiffe rauf. Falls  Du Angst haben solltest, bin ich früh genug da und zerre Dich hinter mir her aufs Schiff|supergri|supergri
> Gruss Uwe



06.30 Uhr #6 . Dann werden man zeitig meinen Zossen satteln, damit ich pünktlich bin |supergri 

Du hast am Wochenende wohl in der Kabadose geschlafen oder was |supergri  |supergri .


----------



## Yupii (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Schnarchnase  ,
> 
> ich habe zu Hause tatsächlich kein Internet #d . ich arbeite noch an der besten Lösung.


Das mit der Schnarchnase habe ich überlesen:r aber fass Dich mal an die eigene Nase. Marcel hatte es schon erwähnt, wann es losgeht, aber das habe ich Dir ja gerade noch einmal geschrieben.
Das mit dem Internet in der Firma ist auch viel günstiger, mache ich ja genauso:m, mit dem Unterschied, dass *ich* die Firma bin und mache, was der heimliche Chef ( meine Holde )  sagt|supergri
Gruss Uwe


----------



## Yupii (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> 06.30 Uhr #6 . Dann werden man zeitig meinen Zossen satteln, damit ich pünktlich bin |supergri
> 
> Du hast am Wochenende wohl in der Kabadose geschlafen oder was |supergri  |supergri .


Hast Du heute morgen schon einen Scherzkeks gefrühstückt|supergri
Gruss Uwe


----------



## sunny (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Yupii schrieb:
			
		

> Marcel hatte es schon erwähnt, wann es losgeht, aber das habe ich Dir ja gerade noch einmal geschrieben.
> Gruss Uwe



Jau, dat hatte ich schon mitbekommen  . Aber ich kenn das doch, wenn man keine konkrete Uhrzeit nennt, ist das mit der Zusammenkunft so'ne Sache.

Nen Teil steht dann schon um halb sieben auf'm Kutter, die Letzten kommen dann so gegen halb acht, weil sie irgendwie im Kopf haben, dass die Hai IV erst um acht rausfährt.

Deshalb reite ich da so drauf rum.


----------



## sunny (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Yupii schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit der Schnarchnase habe ich überlesen:r Gruss Uwe



Dat mit der Schnarchnase habe ich garnicht böse gemeint #d. 

War eher darauf bezogen, dass du dich erst um kurz nach acht zu Wort gemeldet hast. Ich bin daher davon ausgegangen, dass du evtl. etwas später der Kiste entsprungen bist :q  :q .


----------



## Yupii (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Dat mit der Schnarchnase habe ich garnicht böse gemeint #d.
> 
> War eher darauf bezogen, dass du dich erst um kurz nach acht zu Wort gemeldet hast. Ich bin daher davon ausgegangen, dass du evtl. etwas später der Kiste entsprungen bist :q  :q .


Tschuldigung hatte ein Smiley vergessen:r:q

Hallo, wie erst später aus der Kiste gesprungen;+:q
Ich  bin schon morgens früh mit meinem Hund unterwegs und fange um 8.00 Uhr an, d.h. 30 Minuten vorher wird alles schon startklar gemacht und dann erst schaue ich, ob für Dich ein besschen Zeit übrig ist:q:q:q
und nicht wie  Du, ankommen, PC an, Beine hoch und nur noch surfen:m:m
Gruss Uwe


----------



## Yupii (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Nen Teil steht dann schon um halb sieben auf'm Kutter, die Letzten kommen dann so gegen halb acht, weil sie irgendwie im Kopf haben, dass die Hai IV erst um acht rausfährt.
> 
> Deshalb reite ich da so drauf rum.



Die Kapitäne der anderen Schiffe werden sich freuen, wenn es erst um 8.oo Uhr losgehen würde#q#q

7.30 Ist allgemeine Abfahrt in Heiligenhafen.
Dann steh ebend mal etwas eher auf, damit wir früh los können:q:q
Gruss Uwe


----------



## sunny (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Yupii schrieb:
			
		

> und dann erst schaue ich, ob für Dich ein besschen Zeit übrig ist:q:q:q
> 
> und nicht wie  Du, ankommen, PC an, Beine hoch und nur noch surfen:m:m
> Gruss Uwe



Das trifft mich :c , ich stehe ganz am Ende deiner Prio-Liste #d   .

Nen Kaffee hole ich mir auch noch :q .


----------



## Yupii (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Sunny, sind wir hier Alleinunterhalter;+:q
oder gibt es noch einige, die auch arbeiten müssen:q
Gruss Uwe


----------



## Yupii (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

nee, stimmt nicht,
Marcel ist auch schon aus dem Koma erwacht:q
Gruss Uwe


----------



## worker_one (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Ich verfolge das auch ganz aufmerksam hier. Hab ihr schon mal überlegt als Comedy-Duo aufzutreten?:q

@Yupii
Wer fährt denn??????? Du oder icke|kopfkrat


----------



## Yupii (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				worker_one schrieb:
			
		

> Ich verfolge das auch ganz aufmerksam hier. Hab ihr schon mal überlegt als Comedy-Duo aufzutreten?:q
> 
> @Yupii
> Wer fährt denn??????? Du oder icke|kopfkrat


Schönen guten morgen,
einfacher ist es wohl, wenn ich fahre. Denn es ist doch ein Umweg von Müden nach Westercelle oder?
Gruss Uwe


----------



## sunny (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Yupii schrieb:
			
		

> Sunny, sind wir hier Alleinunterhalter;+:q
> oder gibt es noch einige, die auch arbeiten müssen:q
> Gruss Uwe



Ich weiß auch nicht was hier los ist #c . Haben die alle keinen PC auf'er Arbeit, die müssen doch irgendwann mal ne Pause machen :q  :q .


----------



## worker_one (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Yupii schrieb:
			
		

> Schönen guten morgen,
> einfacher ist es wohl, wenn ich fahre. Denn es ist doch ein Umweg von Müden nach Westercelle oder?
> Gruss Uwe



Sehe ich auch so. Können uns dann auch in Bergen treffen, dann ist der Umweg noch ein bisschen geringer.

Gruß Jan


----------



## Yupii (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				worker_one schrieb:
			
		

> Sehe ich auch so. Können uns dann auch in Bergen treffen, dann ist der Umweg noch ein bisschen geringer.
> 
> Gruß Jan


Das ist noch besser. Aber wir klären das dann per PN.
Gruss Uwe


----------



## Yupii (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Marcel1409 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier nochmal `n Update:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Moin Marcel,
war wohl hart gestern:q:q:q:q
Gruss Uwe


----------



## sunny (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Dat passt ja hier wie die Faust auf's Auge.

Im Thread "Schleppangeln" versuchen sie gerade zu klären, wo der Unterschied zwischen Fluocarbon und normaler Mono liegt. Die Sichtigkeit scheint es nicht zu sein   #c .


----------



## Yupii (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

die Frage ist, wie wird es unter Wasser gesehen.
Besser, wie sieht es das Fischauge ohne Taucherbrille:q,
bei den Pilkerfarben gibt es nachweislich auch unterschiedliche Wahrnehmung des Fischauges der Farben.
Gruss Uwe


----------



## Marcel1409 (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Hier nochmal `n Update:

sunny  
yupii  
goeddoek 1 
goeddoek 2 
marcel1409 
norge_klaus 
hd4ever 
meeresheini 
Claudia 
Dirk
katze01
yellow tarpon 
brandi 
Junior Brandi 
brandungsfutzi 
worker one 
broesel 
dorschjäger75 
dorschjägerin75 
oppa23 
agalatze
Thede 
Ballentimes Steffi 
Hinnack 
Sven Teege - VIP Gast
Frank   
Andreas   
Björn 
Constanze 
Angelfidde 
Eisenkalle
Rick
Wrack-Kalle
Ralf

Wir sind voll #6  :m !!!!

Wenn was nicht stimmt bitte melden!!! 


@ Yupii

Jo, aber nicht weiter sagen :m ...


----------



## Yupii (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Marcel1409 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier nochmal `n Update:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du sollst nicht von Dir auf alle anderen schließen:q:q:q
Gruss Uwe


----------



## sunny (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Marcel1409 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Mundschnüre (vergess bloss die Vorfächer mit Seitenarme!!!!) sind 25 cm lang.



Verwickelt sich beim Ablassen der Montage denn nicht die "lange" Mundschnur mit der Hauptschnur ;+ .

Und warum bindest du an die Mundschnur nicht nen Wirbel, um ggf. den Twister ratzfatz tauschen zu können?  Die Laufeigenschaft dürfte davon doch nicht beeinflusst werden, oder?


----------



## Marcel1409 (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Verwickelt sich beim Ablassen der Montage denn nicht die "lange" Mundschnur mit der Hauptschnur ;+ .



Nö, is noch nie passiert #d ...



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Und warum bindest du an die Mundschnur nicht nen Wirbel, um ggf. den Twister ratzfatz tauschen zu können?  Die Laufeigenschaft dürfte davon doch nicht beeinflusst werden, oder?



Ich find das is viel zu viel Klimmbimm und das wechseln von Jigs geht so auch ruckzuck. Runterreissen und neu aufschieben, einfach nur das Gummi wechseln...


----------



## Yupii (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

@ Sunny,
was machst Du Dir für Gedanken,
Marcel wollte doch für jeden bis zum 14.8., damit es ihm nicht zu langweilig wird, für jeden ( auf dem Schiff???)  mindestens 10 Vorfächer binden:m:m:m:m
Gruss Uwe


----------



## worker_one (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Genau. Damit der eigentliche Grund der Tour nicht in Vergessenheit gerät.


> Yupii und ich haben gerade beschlossen (siehe Thread "suche Twister"), dass Marci einen Kuttertörn organisiert und sein Equipment zum Testen zur Verfügung stellt :m .


----------



## sunny (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

@Yuppi und worker one

Asche auf mein Haupt |rotwerden .

Ihr habt natürlich vollkommen recht :q  :q . Wat mach ich mir hier eigentlich nen Kopp #d .

Das fortschreitende Alter zeigt doch langsam aber sicher seine Auswirkungen |wavey: .


----------



## Yupii (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Marcel1409 schrieb:
			
		

> Runterreissen und neu aufschieben, einfach nur das Gummi wechseln...


Äääh..., redest Du vom Angeln;+:q:q


----------



## sunny (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Yupii schrieb:
			
		

> Äääh..., redest Du vom Angeln;+:q:q



Da sach du noch mal zu mir, ich hätte schon wieder Schweinkram im Kopf, du Ferkel,du  :q  :q .


----------



## Yupii (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

biste aus Deinem Vormittagsschlaf auch wieder erwacht:q:q


----------



## sunny (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Yupii schrieb:
			
		

> biste aus Deinem Vormittagsschlaf auch wieder erwacht:q:q



Yepphh, brauche aber noch nen paar Minuten, bis das Tastaturmuster wieder von der Stirn verschwunden ist. |supergri


----------



## Marcel1409 (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Yupii schrieb:
			
		

> Äääh..., redest Du vom Angeln;+:q:q



Stimmt :m , die Taktik könnte man auch anderweitig anwenden...

Nochmal eine Bitte an euch! Guckt die Liste durch und wenn sich jemand darauf sieht, der nicht mitkommen kann, bitte bescheid sagen.

Treffen ist um 6 Uhr aufn Kutter und wenn alle da sind gehts los |laola: !!!


----------



## sunny (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Marcel1409 schrieb:
			
		

> Treffen ist um 6 Uhr aufn Kutter und wenn alle da sind gehts los!!!



Du meinst doch nicht sechs Uhr morgens, oder |scardie: . Dann kann ich nicht mitkommen #d , im Dunkeln habe ich Angst :q .

Dasch ja man ne geile Zeit, dann kommen wir ja spätestens um halb sieben los #6 .


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Moin Moin Jungs!!#h 
Ich störe ja nur ungern Euren Privatchat hier... aber ich muss mich nu auch nochmal zu Wort melden|supergri  
Treffen 6Uhr auf´n Kutter iss notiert!!! Ich hätte noch ne Mitfahrgelegenheit für *Eine Person* auf der Strecke Pinneberg über Bad Oldesloe nach Heilitown anzubieten. Wenn also jemand von Euch  auf dieser Linie wohnt und alleine fahren müsste kann er sich gern bei mir melden!!!

@Marci
Dat mit den "Wunderködern" ist nicht sooo schlimm!!! so sind se halt die Dänen!!!|supergri  Kommste heut nich, kommste morgen.... aber übermorgen ganz betsimmt|supergri |supergri  Wär natürlich echt supi wenn der Herr Vertreter aus Scandinavien seinen allerwertesten mal ein wenig in Rotation bringen würde...|supergri |supergri 
Also wie schon gesagt, ich hab noch schweres Interesse an den Dingern!!! Solltest Du was erreichen meld Dich einfach!!!


----------



## Yupii (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

6.oo Uhr|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
das wird eine kurze Nacht|evil:
Wie läuft es mit der Bezahlung? Vorkasse oder auf dem Schiff?


----------



## worker_one (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Yupii schrieb:
			
		

> 6.oo Uhr|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
> das wird eine kurze Nacht|evil:
> Wie läuft es mit der Bezahlung? Vorkasse oder auf dem Schiff?



Ich hab glaub ich irgendwo was von "auf´m Schiff bezahlen" gelesen.


----------



## Yupii (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

hab ich auch gefunden. Da wir ja nun komplett sind, wird auf dem Schiff bezahlt.
*Wehe,  es sagt noch jemand  sehr kurzfristig  ab!!
*Dann gibts Klassenkloppe oder er muss den nächsten Törn organisieren *und* komplett bezahlen:q:q:q


----------



## sunny (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Habe ich vielleicht überlesen. 

Gibbet auf'm Kutter gegen schmales Entgelt wat zu Schnabbulieren oder muss man sich selbst versorgen |kopfkrat ?


----------



## Yupii (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

ja und nein:q


----------



## sunny (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Das ja steht bestimmt für, habe ich überlesen und das nein für, gibbet wat zu Schnabbulieren. Richtig :q   .

Na gut, dann bring ich mir eben was mit. :m .

Was kocht denn der Smutje im Normalfall, Eintopf?


----------



## Yupii (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Habe ich vielleicht überlesen.
> 
> Gibbet auf'm Kutter gegen schmales Entgelt wat zu Schnabbulieren oder muss man sich selbst versorgen |kopfkrat ?


Aufwachen:q:q
Du hast zwei Fragen gestellt:
Gibbet auf`m ...... habe ich mit ja beantwortet,
oder muss man sich..... habe ich mit nein beantwortet.
Schnarchhahn:q:q:q:q


----------



## sunny (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Dat weiß ich doch |supergri , deshalb ja auch der . 

Aufwachen, ts. Hast du schon mal rausgeguckt? Is ja noch nicht mal hell.

Wieso kannst du eigentlich keine Vorfächer knüppern? Du hast doch flinke Finger  .


----------



## Yupii (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

hab ich noch nicht probiert,  muss ich zu meiner Schande eingestehen.:c


----------



## Yupii (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Aufwachen, ts. Hast du schon mal rausgeguckt? Is ja noch nicht mal hell.
> 
> .


Kannst Du vielleicht mal Deine Schlafmaske abnehmen:q oder haben sie Dich in den Keller verbannt


----------



## sunny (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Yupii schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst Du vielleicht mal Deine Schlafmaske abnehmen:q



Shit, jetz wo du es sagst :q .

Das mit dem Knüppern üben wir mal auf'm Kutter.


----------



## Yupii (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

da hast Du vielleicht Zeit, aber ich werde Dorsche fangen:q


----------



## Marcel1409 (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Hallo Jungz, es normaler weise nicht gestattet Eigenverzehr mit an Board zu bringen und da ich den Eigner sehr gut kenne, würd ich auch begrüßen wenn ihr euch daran haltet. Oder macht das auf "Undercover", soll er denn bitte nicht mitbekommen, ok!!!


----------



## sunny (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Yupii schrieb:
			
		

> aber ich werde Dorsche fangen:q



Ja ne is klar :q , Träumer. Wenn du Glück hast, stehen wir nebeneinander, dann kannst'e meinen mal streicheln , wenn ich denn einen kriege. 

Wir machen mal nen kleinen Diel. Wer den ersten und den größten fängt, gibt dem anderen einen aus. Was hälst du davon  ?

Dann habe nämlich schon mal zwei Freigetränke |supergri .


----------



## sunny (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Marcel1409 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jungz, es normaler weise nicht gestattet Eigenverzehr mit an Board zu bringen



Habe ich eigentlich auch garnicht vor #d . Ich will lange Arme vom Dorsche pumpen bekommen und nicht vom Getränke tragen :q .

Aber es hätte ja sein können, dass sich jeder selber verköstigen muss. Deshalb meine Frage.


----------



## Marcel1409 (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> , dann kannst meinen mal streicheln ,



Sag mir aber bitte vorher bescheid, dann spring ich nämlich über Board. Sowas will ich nicht sehen :m ...


----------



## Marcel1409 (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Achja!!!


Taaaatütaaataaaa :m !!!!


----------



## worker_one (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> , dann kannst meinen mal streicheln ,



Eh mann, ich muss Yupii auch wieder mit nach hause kriegen, nicht das der mir das Auto voll...., ähm Flecken macht|uhoh::q


----------



## worker_one (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Marcel1409 schrieb:
			
		

> Achja!!!
> 
> 
> Taaaatütaaataaaa :m !!!!




Genau#6


----------



## sunny (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Marcel1409 schrieb:
			
		

> Runterreissen und neu aufschieben, einfach nur das Gummi wechseln...



Yupii, du rächst mich doch wohl, oder? Verpass ihm bitte ein *Taattüütaataa* |supergri .

Rache ist Blutwurst.


----------



## Yupii (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Verzeihen kann ich meistens so nach dem 5. #g, aber vergessen tu ich das nie :r  :q .


Ach nee, schon vergessen|supergri|supergri
und nu soll ich für Dich auch noch das Sprachrohr machen:m
Kann es sein, dass Du gleich Mittagspause hast und daher wieder so aktiv ggeworden bist;+;+;+:q


----------



## sunny (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Wie verzeihen? Wat willst du mir denn verzeihen |kopfkrat   ?

Du sollst'n doch nur streicheln, na gut vielleicht noch kleinen Klaps auf'n Kopf, aber dann reicht's auch  :q . Und wasch dir die Hände. Wer weiß, wo die vorher gewesen sind.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Jungz!!! So langsam krieg ich Angst vor der Tour|supergri ... Ich leß hier nur noch so´ne Sachen wie Gummi runterreissen... Streicheln... Klaps geben....

Jungz verwechselt Ihr den Kahn mit nem schwimmenden Swingerclub für gleichgeschlechtliche Liebe|kopfkrat |kopfkrat   
Also ich werde dann wohl vorsorglich mal den V4A Keuschheitsgürtel mit einpacken... man(n) weiß ja nie


----------



## Marcel1409 (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				dorschjaeger75 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich werde dann wohl vorsorglich mal den V4A Keuschheitsgürtel mit einpacken... man(n) weiß ja nie



Bring mir bidde ein mit, hab auch schon Angst :m ...


----------



## Yupii (27. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				dorschjaeger75 schrieb:
			
		

> Jungz!!! So langsam krieg ich Angst vor der Tour|supergri ... Ich leß hier nur noch so´ne Sachen wie Gummi runterreissen... Streicheln... Klaps geben....
> 
> Jungz verwechselt Ihr den Kahn mit nem schwimmenden Swingerclub für gleichgeschlechtliche Liebe|kopfkrat |kopfkrat
> Also ich werde dann wohl vorsorglich mal den V4A Keuschheitsgürtel mit einpacken... man(n) weiß ja nie


Moin,
wusstest Du nicht, dass die Hai IV für die Tour  rosa lackiert wird|supergri|supergri


----------



## sunny (27. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				dorschjaeger75 schrieb:
			
		

> Jungz verwechselt Ihr den Kahn mit nem schwimmenden Swingerclub für gleichgeschlechtliche Liebe|kopfkrat |kopfkrat



Was willst'e denn zwischen den Angelstopps sonst machen #c   . Also rasier dich anständig, ich stehe auf blankpolierte Arbeitsflächen |supergri  und putz dir die Zähne :m .


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (27. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Marcel1409 schrieb:
			
		

> Bring mir bidde ein mit, hab auch schon Angst :m ...


Geht klar Marci!!! Zum Glück hab ich da immer nen kleinen Vorrat von rumliegen  ... Man weiß ja nie mit wem man es zu tun bekommt  

Oha... hoffentlich fangen wir überhaupt nen Fisch bei soviel "Wärme" an Bord...Hab mir mal sagen lassen das der Dorsch nur auf kälteres Wasser steht#4  ... Nich das Sich die "Wärme" vom Deck auf Wasser überträgt und die Ostsee sprunghaft regional um 27Grad ansteigt|kopfkrat   ... Nun gut, werd dann auch noch ne Brandungspeitsche mit einpacken. So kann ich den Warmwasserausläufer noch überwerfen und werd auch so noch´n Dörschi verhaften


----------



## Yupii (27. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

@ Marcel
Kannst Du mal für die anderen die Bilder der Twister reinsetzen, die Du Sunny und mir mitbringst|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Marcel1409 (27. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Ok, hier alle für Dich Sunny :m ...


----------



## goeddoek (27. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Aha - und die werden dann verteilt ?  |supergri 

Im Ernst - ist schon recht lange her, dass ich in der Ostsee angeln war.
Hast Du noch den ein oder anderen Tipp, was speziell für diese Tour mitzubringen ist.Welche Pilker verwendet Ihr dort derzeit?

Ich nehme an, das einige meiner Pilker für die Nordsee wohl doch ein bisschen schwer sind, oder  |kopfkrat  |supergri


----------



## Marcel1409 (27. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Moin,

also ich fisch nur mit 2 Beifängern (Vorfach hatte ich `n paar Seiten vorher reingestellt) und den Pilker ohne Drilling als Beschwerung. Wenn du von 50 bis 150 Gramm mitnimmst sollte es reichen.

Wenn du mit Pilker angeln willst, würd ich dir Gelb-Orange, Orange-Silber oder Rot-Schwarz empfehlen. Sind eigentlich die gängisten Farben...


----------



## goeddoek (27. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Dank für die Info  #6 

Du büst een Goeden  :m


----------



## sunny (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Ooohh Marcel, dass kann ich doch nicht annehmen #d  |supergri .

Auf der anderen Seite |kopfkrat , ich will dich ja auch nicht beleidigen. Also danke :z . Von sowas habe ich schon immer geträumt :l . Ne grandiose Auswahl hast du da für mich zusammengestellt #6 .

Wenn du am 14. jemanden zum Tragen brauchst, frag ruhig. 

Bekommt Yupii denn auch welche?


----------



## Yupii (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Bekommt Yupii denn auch welche?


ja, natürlich
aber zum Tragen hat Marcel schon zwei engagiert, die mir meine Bestellung aufs Boot befördern.#6|supergri
Kannst Du mir auf dem Rückweg helfen;+
Ich brauche ja noch jemanden, der mir beim Tragen der gefangenen Dorsche hilft:m Da bist Du mir eingefallen, weil: Angelgerät wird ja gestellt, fängst nichts, also|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## sunny (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Yupii schrieb:
			
		

> aber zum Tragen hat Marcel schon zwei engagiert, die mir meine Bestellung aufs Boot befördern.#6|supergri
> Kannst Du mir auf dem Rückweg helfen;+
> Ich brauche ja noch jemanden, der mir beim Tragen der gefangenen Dorsche hilft:m Da bist Du mir eingefallen, weil: Angelgerät wird ja gestellt, fängst nichts, also|supergri|supergri|supergri



Aaargghhh :r , das ist frech, richtig frech |evil:   . Eher trete ich mir ne Acht ins Knie, als dir zu helfen #q .

Wollen wir doch mal sehen, wer fängt und wer nicht. 

Du hast immer noch nicht auf meinen angebotenen Deal geantwortet. Schiss oder was |bla:  |supergri ?


----------



## Yupii (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Wir machen mal nen kleinen Diel. Wer den ersten und den größten fängt, gibt dem anderen einen aus. Was hälst du davon  ?


Meinste das hier;+
Gebongt:m Dann bring mal Dein gut gefülltes Portemonaie oder so ähnlich mit|supergri


----------



## sunny (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Yupii schrieb:
			
		

> Meinste das hier;+
> Gebongt:m Dann bring mal Dein gut gefülltes Portemonaie oder so ähnlich mit|supergri



Ich brauch kein Geld #d , da bin ich ja Fuchs. Den ersten und den Größten überlasse ich dir |supergri . Aber zwei Dorsche sollst du auch haben :m .


----------



## Yupii (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Ich brauch kein Geld #d , da bin ich ja Fuchs. Den ersten und den Größten überlasse ich dir |supergri . Aber zwei Dorsche sollst du auch haben :m .


Du bist ja so großzügig#6

Was anderes: wie lange ist es noch hin??
Kann jemand vielleicht einen Counter setzen?


----------



## sunny (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Yupii schrieb:
			
		

> Was anderes: wie lange ist es noch hin??
> Kann jemand vielleicht einen Counter setzen?



Gute Idee #6 . Maaaaarci!!!!


----------



## Yellow-tarpon (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

wollt ihr eigentlich irgendwas mal selber machen?|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## sunny (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Yellow-tarpon schrieb:
			
		

> wollt ihr eigentlich irgendwas mal selber machen?|supergri|supergri|supergri



Blöde Frage |supergri  |supergri . Na klar, Dorsche fangen |wavey: .

Ich würde ja gerne nen Counter reinsetzen, aber ich bin nen echter PC-Krüppel. Was ich sagen will ist, ich habe keine Ahnung wie das geht |rotwerden . 

Ich schreibe ja meine Posting auch mit mit dem Zweiellenbogensystem . Deshalb dauert das immer so lange bis ich antworte.


----------



## Marcel1409 (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Den Counter müsste Micky reinsetzten. Bin nämlich auch nicht so die PC-Leuchte :m ...


----------



## Yupii (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Yellow-tarpon schrieb:
			
		

> wollt ihr eigentlich irgendwas mal selber machen?|supergri|supergri|supergri


@ Sunny
Tampon ist ganz schön frech für sein Alter|supergri|supergri
Wie kann er sich überhaupt erdreisten, solch eine Frage zu stellen|supergri|supergri
@ yellow-tarpon:
es gibt noch eine bessere Variante für Vorlaute, als Aga`s Version|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri
ich sach nur: *kielholen:m:m:m*


----------



## Micky (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Also rasier dich anständig, ich stehe auf blankpolierte Arbeitsflächen


 Wird das ne Neuauflage vom RTL "Love-Boat" ??? 

Deine Vorlieben und Neigungen in ALLEN EHREN, aber das gehört nicht hierher... #d |supergri 

DESHALB: *Taaaaaatüüüüüüüütaaataaaaaaa

*


----------



## Yupii (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Marcel1409 schrieb:
			
		

> Den Counter müsste Micky reinsetzten. Bin nämlich auch nicht so die PC-Leuchte :m ...


So. das kannste also auch nich...|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Marcel1409 (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Das is schon das zweite *Taaaaaatüüüüüüüütaaataaaaaaa* für die Jungz :m


----------



## Yupii (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Marcel1409 schrieb:
			
		

> Den Counter müsste Micky reinsetzten. ...


meinste, das macht er, obwohl er mit uns nicht mitfahren *will|supergri*


----------



## Micky (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Yupii schrieb:
			
		

> So. das kannste also auch nich...|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


 Er kann es sich leisten einen EDV-Spezialisten zu haben... :g

Für nen Counter haben wir doch den COUNTER-PAPST !!! 
*Kurzer*, Du wirst gebraucht ???


----------



## Micky (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Yupii schrieb:
			
		

> meinste, das macht er, obwohl er mit uns nicht mitfahren *will|supergri*


 öööeeeyyyyy, ganz schon frech der "Kleine"....da wird wohl mal ein Ordnungsbacks fällig


----------



## Yupii (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> Er kann es sich leisten einen EDV-Spezialisten zu haben... :g


Mann, Mann, Mann, muss  Marcel  Kohle ohne Ende haben. EDV-Spezialisten, Leute, die ihm das Angeln beibringen und mir hat er 500 Euro geboten, wenn ich die vier Twisterboxen samt Inhalt nehme|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Yupii (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> öööeeeyyyyy, ganz schon frech der "Kleine"....da wird wohl mal ein Ordnungsbacks fällig


der "Kleine" ist gut. Ich glaube, wenn wir nebeneinander stehen,  haben wir in Etwa die gleiche Silhouette|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## sunny (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Marcel1409 schrieb:
			
		

> Das is schon das zweite *Taaaaaatüüüüüüüütaaataaaaaaa* für die Jungz :m



Ja aber nur in diesem Thread. Ich glaube Yupii, der Sack |supergri, hat mich woanders noch mal in die Pfanne gehauen. Uuuhhh #d , dat wird eng bei der nächsten Wahl.


----------



## Yupii (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Ja aber nur in diesem Thread. Ich glaube Yupii, der Sack |supergri, hat mich woanders noch mal in die Pfanne gehauen. Uuuhhh #d , dat wird eng bei der nächsten Wahl.


das ist nett, dass Du immer wieder olle Kamellen hochholst:r|supergri


----------



## sunny (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Yupii schrieb:
			
		

> und mir hat er 500 Euro geboten, wenn ich die vier Twisterboxen samt Inhalt nehme|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri



Das glaub ich nicht, das glaub ich nicht :z . Die vier Boxen sind nämlich für mich, steht extra oben drüber #4 .

Und Yupii, du hast die gleiche Statur wie Micky |kopfkrat ? Du bist also auch zu klein für dein Gewicht |supergri ?


----------



## Yupii (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Das glaub ich nicht, das glaub ich nicht :z . Die vier Boxen sind nämlich für mich, steht extra oben drüber #4 .
> 
> Hast Du Deine Lesebrille nicht aufgesetzt??
> Die Bilder sind für Dich|supergri
> ...


aber nur geringfügig|supergri


----------



## sunny (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Verzeihen kann ich meistens so nach dem 5. #g, *aber vergessen tu ich das nie * :r  :q .



Yupii, wie war das, schon vergessen |supergri


----------



## sunny (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Das mit den Bildern traut ihr euch nicht #d  #d . Wenn doch |smash: und diesen |splat2: .


----------



## Micky (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Yupii schrieb:
			
		

> der "Kleine" ist gut. Ich glaube, wenn wir nebeneinander stehen, haben wir in Etwa die gleiche Silhouette|supergri|supergri|supergri


 Mein Bauch ist einzigartig (schön) #6 



> Du bist also auch zu klein für dein Gewicht |supergri ?


 So schreiben "Jungs" im stehen aus nem Männerpissoir trinken können...  |supergri


----------



## sunny (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> So schreiben "Jungs" im stehen aus nem Männerpissoir trinken können...  |supergri



Püüühh, immer auf die Kleinen. Ich wünsch dir trotzdem nen schönen Urlaub  .

Dafür habe ich andere Vorzüge, wenn du weißt was ich meine |supergri . Ich sach nur: Klein aber gemein :m .


----------



## Kalle (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

also, wenns am 14.08 losgehen würde und noch ein platz frei sein sollte würde ich echt gerne mitkommen..
langsam wirds zeit das ich auch mal wieder auf andere gedanken komme...
und wo und wann kann mans besser als beim angeln auf dem kutter mit angelkollegen aus dem forum!!!!!


----------



## sunny (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

@Kalle

Soweit ich das hier überblicke sind wir momentan vollzählig. 

Am besten, du schickst Marcel1409 ne PN, dass er dich auf die Warteliste setzen soll. Steht glaube ich noch keiner drauf und irgend jemanden kommt ja immer was dazwischen. Denke daher, dass du gute Chancen hast reinzurutschen :m .


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Am besten, du schickst Marcel1409 ne PN, dass er dich auf die Warteliste setzen soll. Steht glaube ich noch keiner drauf und irgend jemanden kommt ja immer was dazwischen. Denke daher, dass du gute Chancen hast reinzurutschen :m .


 
@Kalle
Ich denke auch das bis zum 14.8 noch der ein oder andere abspringen wird(ICH NICHT!!!! und wenn Sie mich mit der Schubkarre zum Kahn schieben müssen|supergri )
Also tippsel Marci ruhig mal an ob da Platztechnisch noch was geht...
Und... nochmal mein Herzlichsten Beileid!!! Hab in einem anderen Trööt gelesen was Dir wiederfahren ist!!... Hoffe für Dich das Du am 14ten dabei sein kannst um auf andere Gedanken zu kommen!!!



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Dafür habe ich andere Vorzüge, wenn du weißt was ich meine |supergri . Ich sach nur: Klein aber gemein :m


Mööönsch... Es kommt nicht auf die Grösse an, sondern auf die Technik|sagnix


----------



## sunny (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				dorschjaeger75 schrieb:
			
		

> > Mööönsch... Es kommt nicht auf die Grösse an, sondern auf die Technik|sagnix
> 
> 
> 
> Ach, du sprichst da aus Erfahrung #c  :m .


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Ach, du sprichst da aus Erfahrung #c :m .


 
Ich???... Nienich doch!!!! Für mich gilt die Formel: Wer lang hat, lässt Lang hängen und wer länger hat lässt schleifen...|supergri |supergri


----------



## sunny (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				dorschjaeger75 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich???... Nienich doch!!!! Für mich gilt die Formel: Wer lang hat, lässt Lang hängen und wer länger hat lässt schleifen...|supergri |supergri



Hör sofort mir solchen Sprüchen auf  :r #d  |supergri  ! 

Ich hab mir hier schon zwei Taatüütaataa's eingefangen. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne |kopfkrat , warst du da auch nicht ganz schuldlos dran.

Das kostet dich nen  #g auf'm Kutter. Ich kann mich quasi garnicht mehr wehren.


----------



## worker_one (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann mich quasi garnicht mehr wehren.



Nun tu ma nicht so |engel:|supergri


----------



## sunny (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				worker_one schrieb:
			
		

> Nun tu ma nicht so |engel:|supergri



dorschjaeger75 ich nehm alles zurück, er hier war einer der Petzen |evil:   . Hab's gerade nachgeschlagen. Also, worker one, gibts du nen  #g aus. Auch gut :m


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mir hier schon zwei Taatüütaataa's eingefangen. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne |kopfkrat , warst du da auch nicht ganz schuldlos dran.


 Iiiiiichhhh??? Wieder nienich... wenn ich nicht schon Daniel heißen würde, hätten Sie mich Jesus getauft|engel: |supergri |supergri 



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Das kostet dich nen #g auf'm Kutter. Ich kann mich quasi garnicht mehr wehren


Ich trink zwar kein Alkohol aber das bekommen wir schon hin!!!#6


----------



## Yupii (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Püüühh, immer auf die Kleinen. Ich wünsch dir trotzdem nen schönen Urlaub  .
> 
> Dafür habe ich andere Vorzüge, wenn du weißt was ich meine |supergri . Ich sach nur: Klein aber gemein :m .



darf ich dann ab sofort kleiner giftiger Gartenzwerg nennen|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri

...übrigens ich habe mich gerade mir Marcel geeinigt....
er legt noch 300 drauf, damit ich die Kisten endlich nehme:m:m


----------



## sunny (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				dorschjaeger75 schrieb:
			
		

> Iiiiiichhhh??? Wieder nienich... wenn ich nicht schon Daniel heißen würde, hätten Sie mich Jesus getauft|engel: |supergri |supergri
> 
> 
> Ich trink zwar kein Alkohol aber das bekommen wir schon hin!!!#6



Asche auf mein Haupt, hab ich auch gerade gemerkt. Unser Postings haben sich überschnitten.

Wie du trinkst kein Alkohol?? Is ja widerlich  #d . Soll ich dir nen Liter Milch mitbringen?


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> dorschjaeger75 ich nehm alles zurück, er hier war einer der Petzen |evil:  . Hab's gerade nachgeschlagen. Also, worker one, gibts du nen #g aus. Auch gut :m


Oki!!! "Entschuldigung angenommen!!!
Ich trink auch ne Cola vom worker!!! kein Thema!!! hab ich keine moralischen Bedenken bei!!!|supergri |supergri 
Das ja echt cool, wenn das so weiter geht hier kann ich mein Portemonee (oder so..) ja fast zu hause lassen... Pilken All Inklusive quasi|supergri |supergri


----------



## sunny (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Yupii schrieb:
			
		

> darf ich dann ab sofort kleiner giftiger Gartenzwerg nennen|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri



Und sowas sacht einer, mit nem Gesicht was nur ne Mutter lieben kann :q  :q  :m .

Mut hast'e ja, dass muss ich dir lassen |supergri .


----------



## Yupii (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

ich hab keine Mutter, mich hat der Esel im Galopp verloren|supergri


----------



## sunny (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Yupii schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab keine Mutter, mich hat der Esel im Galopp verloren|supergri



|supergri. Die Erklärung muss ich gelten lassen #6   .


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Wie du trinkst kein Alkohol?? Is ja widerlich #d . Soll ich dir nen Liter Milch mitbringen?


Nee lass mal gut sein mit der Milch... ich darf auch schon Cola trinken hat meine Mami gesagt|supergri |supergri 
Ma im Ernst.... Hab früher SEHR VIEL getrunken, aber es hat dann doch gut 10Jahre gedauert bis ich selbst festgestellt habe das das Zeug nicht gut für mich ist. Ich bin vom Sternzeichen Zwilling, also der mit den 2 Gesichtern. Wenn Du verstehst was ich meine...


----------



## worker_one (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Oh mann#q

Erst muss ich Yupii durch die Gegend kutschieren und jetzt auch noch das Loveboat mit Stoff versorgen.:c |supergri
Und das als Niedriglöhner Mann Gut das Marci mir auch nen paar Twister zugesprochen.#6 Dann geh ich nicht ganz als Unterbrückenschläfer nach hause.

Gruss Jan


----------



## sunny (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				worker_one schrieb:
			
		

> Mann Gut das Marci mir auch nen paar Twister zugesprochen.#6 Gruss Jan



Da würd ich nichts drauf geben #d , so viele Twister hat Marci garnicht |supergri .

Wenn ich erst mal meine vier Kisten abgestaubt habe, auch wenn Yupii da andere Wahnvorstellung hat  #d (Mutter nen Esel, muss ich noch was sagen |supergri ), kann Marci froh sein, wenn er noch ne paar für sich hat.


----------



## Yupii (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Da würd ich nichts drauf geben #d , so viele Twister hat Marci garnicht |supergri .
> 
> Wenn ich erst mal meine vier Kisten abgestaubt habe, auch wenn Yupii da andere Wahnvorstellung hat  #d (Mutter nen Esel, muss ich noch was sagen |supergri ), kann Marci froh sein, wenn er noch ne paar für sich hat.


Ihr seid Optimisten|clown:|clown:


----------



## worker_one (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Wasn jetzt mit nen Counter?????????????????|kopfkrat
Bin schon janz hippelig|scardie:|supergri


----------



## sunny (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

tag vorher hatten sie auf der einigkeit über 500 fische bei 45 leuten. *und auffer hai4 über 900 bei 30 leuten.*

Hab ich gerade aus der aktuellen Kutterfangliste kopiert. Ich glaub, wir haben den richtigen Pott gewählt :m .


----------



## worker_one (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Na viel Spass bei filetieren|supergri. Ich glaub dat wird luschtich|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Yupii (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				worker_one schrieb:
			
		

> Na viel Spass bei filetieren|supergri. Ich glaub dat wird luschtich|supergri|supergri|supergri


macht doch Sunny, da er nichts fängt|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Kalle (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

so, hab marci pn geschickt und warte mal ab ob einer abspringen muß...ansonsten hab ich halt pech gehabt..


----------



## kiepenangler (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> tag vorher hatten sie auf der einigkeit über 500 fische bei 45 leuten. *und auffer hai4 über 900 bei 30 leuten.*
> 
> Hab ich gerade aus der aktuellen Kutterfangliste kopiert. Ich glaub, wir haben den richtigen Pott gewählt :m .


 
ja die hai is schon in ordnung#6 den tag haben aber wohl alle kutter gut gefangen und 500 reicht ja auch


----------



## Yupii (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

@ Sunny:
sag mal , ist nicht heute Dein letzter Arbeitstag? Erkläre uns doch einmal, wie Du die 14 Tage ohne Internet auskommen willst|supergri|supergri


----------



## sunny (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Yupii schrieb:
			
		

> @ Sunny:
> sag mal , ist nicht heute Dein letzter Arbeitstag? Erkläre uns doch einmal, wie Du die 14 Tage ohne Internet auskommen willst|supergri|supergri



Ich habe keine Ahnung #c  #d , aber irgendwie muss das gehen. Spätestens um 12.00 Uhr ist hier Schicht im Schacht. Dann habt ihr bis zum 14.08. Ruhe vor mir  . 

Eine Woche bin ich ja auf Malta, da habe schon mal die Hälfte überbrückt. Dann werde ich noch nen büschen mein Equipment erweitern und basteln. 

Also falls wir von uns nichts mehr lesen, bis zum 14., 06.00 Uhr auf der Hai IV in Heilitown #h .


----------



## Yupii (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

wie, willst Du Dich für den Rest des Vormittags verdrücken?|supergri


----------



## sunny (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Yupii schrieb:
			
		

> wie, willst Du Dich für den Rest des Vormittags verdrücken?|supergri



So was ähnliches hatte ich vor |rotwerden . Ich dachte, ich mach mal ein auf Oberamtsrat Claußen |supergri .


----------



## Yupii (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

ich habe gedacht, Du wärst Baumann|supergri


----------



## Yupii (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

n Counter hat auch noch keiner gesetzt.#d#d


----------



## sunny (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Yupii schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe gedacht, Du wärst Baumann|supergri



Nen Passamtsfutzi, pppfff #d   .


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe keine Ahnung #c #d , aber irgendwie muss das gehen. Spätestens um 12.00 Uhr ist hier Schicht im Schacht. Dann habt ihr bis zum 14.08. Ruhe vor mir .


 
Wie nu|kopfkrat |kopfkrat ;+    und wer übernimmt in der Zeit Deinen Posten als "Moderator" hier!!??!!  Dann schläft dat Dingens hier ja komplett ein|kopfkrat |kopfkrat 
Sooo gross iss die Sabbelbeteiligung der anderen Teilnehmer hier ja nun auch wieder nicht|kopfkrat


----------



## sunny (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

@dorschjaeger75

Ich habe da vollstes Vertrauen zu euch. Ihr werdet die Omma schon schubbsen #6  |supergri


----------



## Yupii (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Du wirst doch da irgendwo auf Malta ein Internetcafe finden, wenn Du schon zu geizig für einen eingenen PC oder Notebook bist:m


----------



## sunny (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Yupii schrieb:
			
		

> Du wirst doch da irgendwo auf Malta ein Internetcafe finden, wenn Du schon zu geizig für einen eingenen PC oder Notebook bist:m



Bist du verrückt #d  |supergri . Das müsste ich mit  |smlove2:  |pftroest: bezahlen. Gruseliger Gedanke |supergri  |supergri .


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Yupii schrieb:
			
		

> Du wirst doch da irgendwo auf Malta ein Internetcafe finden, wenn Du schon zu geizig für einen eingenen PC oder Notebook bist:m


 
Also echt ma sunny!!! Du kannst uns doch hier nich im Regen stehen lassen.... Also, ab husch auf Malta nen Internetcafe gesucht und ab dafür ins AB!!! Das bißchen "Ausgleichsliebe" bekommst Du ja wohl noch hin oder|kopfkrat


----------



## sunny (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				dorschjaeger75 schrieb:
			
		

> Das bißchen "Ausgleichsliebe" bekommst Du ja wohl noch hin oder|kopfkrat



Ich weiß nich #d , ich habe in letzter Zeit so'n ziehen im Rücken |supergri .
Und man sagt doch, wenn es hinten weh tut, soll man vorne aufhören.

Ich hatte schon mal über die Faultiernummer nachgedacht: Auf Kopf stellen und reinhängen lassen |kopfkrat . Hhhmmm, na mal sehen was sich machen lässt.

So 14 Tage ohne euch kann ich mir auch nich so richtig vorstellen. :c


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte schon mal über die Faultiernummer nachgedacht: Auf Kopf stellen und reinhängen lassen |kopfkrat . Hhhmmm, na mal sehen was sich machen lässt.


 
GRIIIINS  !!! Mann gut das das hier fast nen "Privatchat" ist  
Sonst wär da garantiert wieder nen Taaatüüü usw... fällig!!! 
Aber so unter uns iss dat ja kein Problem... 



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> So 14 Tage ohne euch kann ich mir auch nich so richtig vorstellen. :c


Dat schaffst Du schon!!! Wir müssen es ja auch schaffen wenn Du nicht gewillt bist auf Malta nen Internetcafe zu finden...#c


----------



## sunny (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

@dorschjaeger75

Auf'm Kutter musst du mir mal erklären, wie das Splitten eines Zitats geht. Ich krieg das nicht hin #d und du als Nachwuchsjesus hälst dich zurück mit taatüütaataa und so |supergri , nicht wahr |evil:   .


----------



## Yupii (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß nich #d , ich habe in letzter Zeit so'n ziehen im Rücken |supergri .
> Und man sagt doch, wenn es hinten weh tut, soll man vorne aufhören.
> 
> Ich hatte schon mal über die Faultiernummer nachgedacht: Auf Kopf stellen und reinhängen lassen |kopfkrat . Hhhmmm, na mal sehen was sich machen lässt.
> ...


alter Falter, ich nehme an, Du willst unbedingt auch mal Boardferkel werden|supergri


----------



## worker_one (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Ich glaub das auch. Man gut das der jetzt Urlaub hat:q:q:q


----------



## sunny (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Yupii schrieb:
			
		

> alter Falter, ich nehme an, Du willst unbedingt auch mal Boardferkel werden|supergri



Neee eigentlich nicht #d . Wenn ich so schreibe, denke ich immer nicht an die Petzen hier. Und dann ist auch schon zu spät. Außerdem finde ich an so'ner Faultiern.... auch garnichts ferkeliges |supergri .

Offensichtliches wird ja auch nicht gewertet, ihr macht da immer nur einen von. Das ist alles   |wavey: .


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

@sunny

Das splitten eines Zitats iss echt nen Kinderspiel!!! Wusste ich bis vor ein paar Tagen auch noch nicht!!! Ich hab dann einfach im Internetforum hier im AB nen Trööt aufgemacht (Titel: Wie zitiere ich richtig??) und auch prompt ne Anleitung von den Member´n hier bekommen#6 
Wünsch Dir jetzt erstmal nen SCHÖNEN URLAUB!!! wir sehen uns am 14ten um 0600 in Heilitown auf´n Hai zum Dorsche ärgern!!!

@all
Meld mich für´s erste mal ab hier!! Muss jetzt zur Spätschicht!!!:c :c 
Schönen Tag noch!! Und für die die ich gar nicht mehr lese... SCHÖNES WOCHENENDE!!!!!


----------



## Micky (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte schon mal über die Faultiernummer nachgedacht: Auf Kopf stellen und reinhängen lassen |kopfkrat . Hhhmmm, na mal sehen was sich machen lässt.


 ich sach mal nix....  ​
*OFFICIAL COUNTDOWN*
sponsored by Micky*
*
*16 TAGE*​ 
Den Countwdown muss jetzt ein anderer Fortführen, fragt mal "Kurzer" ob er das übernimmt. #6


----------



## sunny (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Micky, wünsche dir nen schönen Urlaub #6 .


----------



## Yupii (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

so Sunny, die letzten Minuten vor Deinem verdienten;+;+|supergri Urlaub sind angebrochen...
Schönen Urlaub, komm heil zurück und bis zum 14. in Helitown.#6#6


----------



## worker_one (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Yo Sunny, schönen Urlaub und dann bis zum 14.:g Und pass auf das du nicht als Brikett wieder kommst.

Gruss Jan


----------



## Marcel1409 (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Hier nochmal `n Update:

sunny  
yupii  
goeddoek 1 
goeddoek 2 
marcel1409 
norge_klaus 
hd4ever 
meeresheini 
Claudia 
Dirk
katze01
yellow tarpon 
brandi 
Junior Brandi 
brandungsfutzi 
worker one 
broesel 
dorschjäger75 
dorschjägerin75 
oppa23 
agalatze
Thede 
Ballentimes Steffi 
Hinnack 
Sven Teege - VIP Gast
Frank   
Andreas   
Björn 
Constanze 
Angelfidde 
Eisenkalle
Rick
Wrack-Kalle
Ralf

Wir sind voll #6  :m !!!!

Wenn was nicht stimmt bitte melden!!! 

*Warteliste* :m :

Kalle


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



> Wir sind voll


Dazu werde ich mir (ausnahmsweise) mal jeden Kommentar verkneifen, so sehrs auch juckt ))


----------



## Achim_68 (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Dazu werde ich mir (ausnahmsweise) mal jeden Kommentar verkneifen, so sehrs auch juckt ))



also ich weiß nicht was Du meinst  |kopfkrat 






 :q  :q  :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Die können doch nicht schon "voll" an Bord gehen, Mensch )


----------



## Yellow-tarpon (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Kann noch jemand meinen kollegen Rick mitnehmen er wohnt in Rahlstedt.
@marcy wenn nicht schmeiß ihn von der Liste. Der paddel hat sich nicht überlegt wie er da hinkommen soll selber schuld.


----------



## Marcel1409 (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Hier nochmal `n Update:

sunny  
yupii  
goeddoek 1 
goeddoek 2 
marcel1409 
norge_klaus 
hd4ever 
meeresheini 
Claudia 
Dirk
katze01
yellow tarpon 
brandi 
Junior Brandi 
brandungsfutzi 
worker one 
broesel 
dorschjäger75 
dorschjägerin75 
oppa23 
agalatze
Thede 
Ballentimes Steffi 
Hinnack 
Sven Teege - VIP Gast
Frank   
Andreas   
Björn 
Constanze 
Angelfidde 
Eisenkalle
*Kalle*
KalleWrack
Ralf

Wir sind voll #6  :m !!!!

Wenn was nicht stimmt bitte melden!!! 

*Warteliste* :m :

Boardi H@mburg

@ Thomas und Achim

Selten so gelacht |kopfkrat , vielleicht solltet ihr euch mal als Komiker versuchen #6 ...


----------



## Marcel1409 (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

@ Kalle

Cool, du bist schon mir dabei #6 ... Ging ja schneller als Haare waschen...


----------



## HD4ever (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Marcel1409 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sind voll #6  :m !!!!
> 
> Wenn was nicht stimmt bitte melden!!!
> 
> ...



evtl. nochn Platz frei für boardie H@mburg ?


----------



## Marcel1409 (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Hallo Jörg, ich setz ihn auf die Warteliste. Da wird mit Sicherheit noch einer abspringen...


----------



## H@MBURG (30. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

moinsen die damen #h 

da herr jörg mich ja irgentwie gemeldet hat oder doch nicht oder so|kopfkrat 

naja , steh ja zumindest auf der warteliste#v 

<------dann wohl mal auf ne liste wartet.......#4 
bis denne .....|wavey:


----------



## Yupii (30. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Marcel1409 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jörg, ich setz ihn auf die Warteliste. Da wird mit Sicherheit noch einer abspringen...


.. im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes. Das kann dann nur Sunny bei seiner Faultiernummer sein:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Kalle (30. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

hey, das ist ja goil,hab ich echt nicht gedacht....dank an dem der (leider) abspringen musste..

vielleicht kann mich ja noch jemand mitnehmen, oder umgekehrt ich hätte dann noch platz. :q


----------



## Yupii (31. Juli 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

willkommen....
ich hoffe für Dich und Deiner Geldbörse, dass Du nicht der letzte warst|supergri
Du weisst doch, den letzten beissen die Hunde...|supergri|supergri|supergri
Will damit sagen, auch im Sinne von Sunny, der ja jetzt gerade urlauben muss:r, das kostet eine Lokalrunde..|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## goeddoek (1. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Yupii schrieb:
			
		

> willkommen....
> ich hoffe für Dich und Deiner Geldbörse, dass Du nicht der letzte warst|supergri
> Du weisst doch, den letzten beissen die Hunde...|supergri|supergri|supergri
> Will damit sagen, auch im Sinne von Sunny, der ja jetzt gerade urlauben muss:r, das kostet eine Lokalrunde..|supergri|supergri|supergri



Apropos Lokalrunden etc.Ist schon was überlegt worden, wo man sich am Vorabend dieses großartigen Ereignisses auf ein Bier trifft und "'n büschen klönt"? |supergri  #6  |supergri 

Oder reisen alle erst Sonntags morgens an ?


----------



## Yupii (1. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

ich komme mit woerker one erst am Sonntag.


----------



## worker_one (1. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Yupii schrieb:
			
		

> ich *komme* mit woerker one erst am Sonntag.



Du wolltest doch hoffentlich sagen, wir *FAHREN* erst Sonntag|kopfkrat|supergri.
Sonst gehste zu Fuß!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!|supergri

Gruß Jan


----------



## Yupii (1. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

ich *erscheine* und woerker one *kommt gefahren*:m


----------



## worker_one (1. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Beeeeeeeeessser#6 Aber es heißt worker nix woerker#q 
Soviel Zeit muß sein.|supergri

Gruß Jan


----------



## Yupii (1. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

tschuldigung *worker one* für die Lautschrift|rotwerden


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (1. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				goeddoek schrieb:
			
		

> Apropos Lokalrunden etc.Ist schon was überlegt worden, wo man sich am Vorabend dieses großartigen Ereignisses auf ein Bier trifft und "'n büschen klönt"? |supergri #6 |supergri
> 
> Oder reisen alle erst Sonntags morgens an ?


 
Also, wir werden auf Grund der doch nicht sooo grossen Entfernung nach Laboe auch erst am Sonntag morgen anreisen.... Es sei denn... ja, es sei denn es bricht ein allgemeines Samstaganreisefieber aus... dann könnte ich es mir nochmal überlegen auch schon Samstag anzureisen und die paar Stündchen BuBu in meinem Polo überbrücken... Entscheide ich aber eher spontan und kurzfristig...


----------



## HD4ever (1. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Hi Aga !
wann fährst du ? evtl. zusammen los ?
noch welche aus unserer Ecke ?  |kopfkrat


----------



## Agalatze (2. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

so nun bin ich auch mal wieder da.
mein computer hat mich mal wieder für ne weile außer gefecht gesetzt.
ich wollte wohl mit marci hinfahren. werde das morgen mal mit ihm absprechen.
ansonsten ist kalle noch aus bramfeld da !
melde mich dann aber morgen zu wort.


----------



## norge_klaus (2. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Hi Männers !

Werde Sonntag Morgen anreisen und hätte noch Platz im Auto. Fahre ab Wittenberg ca. 2 Uhr los. Dann A9 Richtung Berlin, westlicher Berliner Ring, A24 Richtung Hamburg, B404 zur A1 und dann A1 in Richtung Heiligenhafen. Kann 2 Personen mitnehmen.

Gruß Norge_Klaus


----------



## Marcel1409 (2. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Hier nochmal `n Update:

sunny  
yupii  
goeddoek 1 
goeddoek 2 
marcel1409 
norge_klaus 
hd4ever 
meeresheini 
Claudia 
Dirk
katze01
yellow tarpon 
brandi 
Junior Brandi 
brandungsfutzi 
worker one 
broesel 
dorschjäger75 
dorschjägerin75 
oppa23 
agalatze
Thede 
Ballentimes Steffi 
Hinnack 
Frank   
Andreas   
Björn 
Constanze 
Angelfidde 
Eisenkalle
Kalle
Wrack-Kalle
Ralf
H@mburg

Wir sind voll #6  :m !!!!

Wenn was nicht stimmt bitte melden!!! 

*Warteliste* :m :

1. Butsche


----------



## Yupii (2. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Hi Marcel,
willste Dir nicht ein vernünftig großes Schiff zulegen;+;+
Dann können wir doch jedes Wochende ne schöne Boardie-Tour mit 30 Leuten machen|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## HD4ever (2. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Marcel1409 schrieb:
			
		

> *Warteliste* :m :
> 
> 1. Kalle
> 2. Butsche



son Mist .... wird wohl nix mit H@mburg ?!? |kopfkrat
hab ich verpennt ....


----------



## Marcel1409 (2. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Sorry Jörg, guck nochmal!!! Hab gepennt, Kalle war ja schon dabei #q !!!


----------



## HD4ever (2. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Marcel1409 schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry Jörg, guck nochmal!!! Hab gepennt, Kalle war ja schon dabei #q !!!




ach so ....  kein Problem :m


----------



## Agalatze (3. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

und einer ist wieder abgesprungen !
unser vip ! schade !!!


----------



## Yupii (3. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

@ Marcel:
haste denn schon genug Vorfächer für alle gebastelt|supergri|supergri


so, in *11 Tagen* und dem Rest von heute ist es soweit#6#6


----------



## HD4ever (3. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> und einer ist wieder abgesprungen !
> unser vip ! schade !!!



mhm...
soll heißen H@mburg darf/kann mit ? |kopfkrat 
wird sich ja Axel freuen ....  |supergri


----------



## Marcel1409 (3. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Jo, H@mburg is drinn!!!


----------



## HD4ever (3. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Marcel1409 schrieb:
			
		

> Jo, H@mburg is drinn!!!



da freut sich einer ... :m


----------



## H@MBURG (3. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> da freut sich einer ... :m


 
|welcome: |schild-g #v  #v #v #v  :z :z  |birthday: #g #g #g   |engel: |engel: 


bin DABEI.....JUHUHUHUHUHU................


----------



## Yupii (4. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

*Moin*,
ist ja so ruhig hier geworden|evil:
habt ihr denn schon alles gepackt;+|supergri
ich brauch mich ja nicht darum kümmern, Marcel bringt alles mit|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri

ach, so... nur noch  *10 Tage* und der Rest von heute#6#6


----------



## Micky (4. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Liegt wohl daran das Sunny URLAUB hat und seinen PC nur dienstlich privat nutzt... |kopfkrat


----------



## Yupii (4. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

ja, ich weiss, er hat ja alle möglichen Ausreden, um nicht selbst Geld für einen Internetzugang auszugeben|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Yupii (4. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

@ Micky:
biste bei der Boardietour dabei oder auch die Anmeldung verpennt|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## oppa 23 (4. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

moin jungs habe da mal ne frage an alle wollen wir nicht noch einen schönen POKAL aus angeln´!!!! wenn jeder ein oder zwei euros gibt kriegen wir doch einen schönen Pokal;+ :m 
nur ne frage an alle


----------



## HD4ever (4. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				oppa 23 schrieb:
			
		

> moin jungs habe da mal ne frage an alle wollen wir nicht noch einen schönen POKAL aus angeln´!!!! wenn jeder ein oder zwei euros gibt kriegen wir doch einen schönen Pokal;+ :m
> nur ne frage an alle



also ich hab nüscht dagegen.....
schleißlichsteht der dann ja bei mir ....   |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## oppa 23 (4. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Ist doch ne schöne erinnerung für den größten fisch!

Wenn alle einverstanden sind kann ja einer einen schönen Pokal besorgen


----------



## Marcel1409 (4. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Pokal is gebonkt #6 ! Den sponser ich!!! `n paar Sachpreise reisst der Chef auch noch raus...


----------



## Yupii (4. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

prima Marcel#6
soll ich Dir mal durchgeben, in welcher Schrift ich gerne meinen Namen auf dem Pokal hätte|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## HD4ever (4. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Marcel1409 schrieb:
			
		

> Pokal is gebonkt #6 ! Den sponser ich!!! `n paar Sachpreise reisst der Chef auch noch raus...



das is ja cool !!!!   #6#6#6

Mal ne Frage eines nich sooo erfahrenen Kutteranglers ...  #d
was packt ihr denn so ein ? an Pilkern ???
von ca. 50 - 150 Gramm oder so ? |kopfkrat
undn paar Vorfächer denke ich ....


----------



## Yupii (4. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> das is ja cool !!!!   #6#6#6
> 
> Mal ne Frage eines nich sooo erfahrenen Kutteranglers ...  #d
> was packt ihr denn so ein ? an Pilkern ???
> ...


mit den Pilkern halte ich es auch so, Vorfächer knüpfen wird mir ja auf dem Kutter gezeigt#6, falls Marcel nicht bis dahin genug für uns geknüpft hat|supergri|supergri


----------



## HD4ever (4. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Yupii schrieb:
			
		

> falls Marcel nicht bis dahin genug für uns geknüpft hat



je wehe nich !!!  |motz:|director:|splat2:..........   |supergri


----------



## oh-nemo (4. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Manno ich wäre auch so gerne mit Euch auf dem Kudder.....
.....ja, so ist das wenn man verheiratet ist 
man kann nicht immer selbst entscheiden :m
Ich wünsch Euch allen ne geile Tour #h


----------



## Yupii (4. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

dafür "darfst" Du ja mit einigen von uns am 6.11. fahren|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## oh-nemo (4. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Yupii schrieb:
			
		

> dafür "darfst" Du ja mit einigen von uns am 6.11. fahren|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


Echt?Bin ich dabei  ???


----------



## Kalle (4. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

willst du die fische erschlagen jörg??? 150 g pilker


----------



## HD4ever (4. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Kalle schrieb:
			
		

> willst du die fische erschlagen jörg??? 150 g pilker



na gut ... also 2-3 Nummern kleiner ...   :m


----------



## oppa 23 (5. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Das ist echt Klasse mit den Pokal :m 

Dann kitzel deinen Chef mal noch ein paar Preise raus!!!
Immer gut wenn man solche leute dabei hat


----------



## Yupii (5. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Kalle schrieb:
			
		

> willst du die fische erschlagen jörg??? 150 g pilker


ich denke, wir fahren Marcels Wracks an|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## oppa 23 (5. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

das würde ich auch sagen!:m 

aber ich glaube da werden wir wohl nicht mehr so große fangen die sind doch schon alle draußen!?


----------



## HD4ever (5. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				oppa 23 schrieb:
			
		

> das würde ich auch sagen!:m
> 
> aber ich glaube da werden wir wohl nicht mehr so große fangen die sind doch schon alle draußen!?



wehe ihm wenn er uns alle weggefangen hat !!!!   |motz:|smash:  .....   |supergri


----------



## goeddoek (5. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

n' Abend  |wavey: 

Watt is denn nu? Sind meine Freundin und ich die Einzigen, die schon am Abend vorher anreisen? Werd' ich womöglich all das mitgebrachte Jever und den Laphroaig alleine trinken müssen  |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat 

Schade  |supergri  |supergri


----------



## oppa 23 (6. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

moinich wollte mit sunny sehr wahrscheinlich auch samstag anreisen!

Dann könnte  man sich ja auf ne apfelschorle treffen!!!


----------



## Yupii (7. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				oppa 23 schrieb:
			
		

> moinich wollte mit sunny sehr wahrscheinlich auch samstag anreisen!
> 
> Dann könnte  man sich ja auf ne apfelschorle treffen!!!


oh, nee, dann :vsunny in die Ostsee und verscheucht alle Fische:q


----------



## Broesel (7. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

öörkks....ist man 14 Tage nicht da...und schon ist der Kahn voll...supi!!!
Wenn jetzt noch das Wetter mitspielt, wirds bestimmt spaßig. Mir isses sowas von egal...ob Pokal, Sachpreise oder auch nicht...ich will einfach nur einen netten Tag auf See erleben...mit vielen netten Menschleins...  

Ich tanze übrigens auch erst Sonntag früh an...ab 06.00Uhr an Bord?? Hab ich das jetzt richtig verstanden? ;+ 

Nur noch ein paar Tage... :k


----------



## Marcel1409 (7. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Hier nochmal `n Update:

sunny  
yupii  
goeddoek 1 
goeddoek 2 
marcel1409 
norge_klaus 
hd4ever 
meeresheini 
Claudia 
Dirk
katze01
yellow tarpon 
brandi 
Junior Brandi 
brandungsfutzi 
worker one 
broesel 
dorschjäger75 
dorschjägerin75 
oppa23 
agalatze
Thede 
Ballentimes Steffi 
Hinnack 
Helge
Steffen   
Björn 
Constanze 
Angelfidde 
Eisenkalle
Kalle
Wrack-Kalle
Ralf
H@mburg

Wir sind voll #6  :m !!!!

Wenn was nicht stimmt bitte melden!!! 

*Warteliste* :m :

1. Butsche

So Jungz, nu isses bald soweit. Noch 6 Tage und der Rest von Heute... Falls jemand noch abspringen sollte, bitte so schnell wie möglich becheid sagen, Danke!!!


----------



## Marcel1409 (7. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Nochmal `n kurzen Ablaufplan:

*Treffen ist zwischen 6 Uhr und 6.30 Uhr auf der Hai VI in Heiligenhafen. Wenn alle da sind, fahren wir los. *  *Der Kapitän legt sich extra nach aussen...*

Freu mich schon wie Hulle :z , wird auf sicher ne goile Tour |laola: !


----------



## Yupii (8. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Marcel1409 schrieb:
			
		

> Freu mich schon wie Hulle :z , wird auf sicher ne goile Tour |laola: !



Who the f... is Hulle;+;+. Steht doch gar nicht auf der Liste:q:q


----------



## worker_one (8. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Moin Yupii,

sach mal, hast du im deinem EROS-Center zuviel zu tun oder warum führst du den Counter nicht weiter. |kopfkrat:q
Wie soll ich denn wissen wie oft ich noch schlafen muss bis es los geht;+


----------



## Yupii (8. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				worker_one schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Yupii,
> 
> sach mal, hast du im deinem EROS-Center zuviel zu tun oder warum führst du den Counter nicht weiter. |kopfkrat:q
> Wie soll ich denn wissen wie oft ich noch schlafen muss bis es los geht;+


Du bist ganz schön frech für Dein Alter:q

Nächsten Sonntag gehts los:q:q

ist recht so:q


----------



## oppa 23 (8. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Moin noch mal ne Frage was Kostet uns den der Spaß am sonntag?


----------



## Yupii (8. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

so 25-26 Euronen, aber watt machste Dir nen Kopp;+;+

Heisst es nicht Marci`s Angeltörn:q:q:q


----------



## HD4ever (8. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				oppa 23 schrieb:
			
		

> auf ne *apfelschorle* treffen!!!



jajaja....würde ich nun auch sagen mit diesem Gertränk ...   |kopfkrat :q:q ... #2


----------



## oppa 23 (8. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Moin Yuppi 

Sunny meinte du wolltest vieleicht auch mit uns mit fahren??
Sunny wollte sich morgen noch mal melden bei mir


----------



## Yupii (8. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

ich treffe mich mit worker one in Bergen. Fahrt ihr denn über Celle?


----------



## oppa 23 (8. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Ich weiß ja nöch nicht wo sunny wohnt!

fahre sonst immer B3 bis Hannover und dann auf die Bahn
Weis ja nicht was ihr für ein Auto Habt vieleicht könnten wir ja zu viert fahren


----------



## Yupii (8. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

worker one hat ja einen riesigen Polo:q:q.
Mit was für einem Auto fahrt Ihr denn??


----------



## oppa 23 (8. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Ich habe Leider auch nur einen Clio!!!!

Schade eigendlich hätte man ein paar euros Sparen können bei diesen teuren Sprit Preisen!


----------



## Bootsmann HH (8. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Moin an Alle!

Da vergangenes Wochende "vom Winde verweht" war und ich schon meinen Hund im Garten drillen wollte, haben sich Schwiegereltern bereit erklärt am kommenden Sonntag auf die "Kleinen" aufzupassen.

Wir fahren (mit drei Leuten) am Sonntag auch nach Heiligenhafen! Wir fahren mit Heiko raus.

Werde mal rüberkommen und sehen, was die "Profis" so machen...

Wünsche Euch Allen eine gute Anreise und schöne Fische!

Grüße - Bootsmann HH


----------



## Marcel1409 (8. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Moin BootsmannHH,

fährst du mit Björn, dem Vogel :q ?!!


----------



## Marcel1409 (8. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Die tour wird wohl € 24 kosten, wenn alle auch kommen...


@ BM-HH

Vergiss die geistreiche Frage von eben!!! Hab ganz vergessen das Vogel bei uns mitfährt #q  #q  #q !!!


----------



## Bootsmann HH (8. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Marcel1409 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin BootsmannHH,
> 
> fährst du mit Björn, dem Vogel :q ?!!




Keine Ahnung, ob Björn am Sonntag auch bei Heiko ist. (Du meinst doch "Verbands"- Björn - oder?)

Also, wir fahren von Hamburg mit Christian, Christian sein Vadder und ich... Christian war doch bei Dir im Laden und hat die Twister "gehamstert"!

Wenn Du nicht soooo im Stress bist, kommen wir auf'm Kaffee mal rüber.

Bis denne - Bootsmann HH


----------



## norge_klaus (8. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

@yupii, oppa 23 & worker one

Was haltet ihr denn von einer Fahrgemeinschaft ? Kann euch Sonntag in aller Frühe an der A7 aufsammeln (komme aus Richtung Magdeburg) und am Abend wieder dort rausswerfen. Fahre 'ne C-Klasse und wenn wir zusammenrücken passen wir zu viert da rein oder ? Kleine Dieselbeteiligung willkommen !  #h  #h  #h  #h  #h 

Gebt mal Laut !

gruß aus L.E.

norge_klaus


----------



## norge_klaus (8. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Oha Jungens ! Lese gerade das es da auch noch den sunny gibt, dass is dann zuviel. Meldet euch trotzdem mal !

Kann auch gern 2 Leute mitnehmen !

 |wavey:  |wavey:  |wavey: 

norge_klaus


----------



## worker_one (9. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Yupii schrieb:
			
		

> worker one hat ja einen riesigen Polo:q:q.
> Mit was für einem Auto fahrt Ihr denn??



Nen Polo|kopfkrat Schön wärs!:q Ich fahr nen Lupo. Also nur Yupii und ich und Angelsachen und dann voll, voll, voll:q


----------



## Yupii (9. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Marcel1409 schrieb:
			
		

> Die tour wird wohl € 24 kosten, wenn alle auch kommen...


Moin Marcel,
das kannste ja aus Deiner Portokasse zahlen, 24 Euronen für eine Vollcharter ist aber recht günstig, bei anderen zahlste das 34-fache|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Yupii (9. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				worker_one schrieb:
			
		

> Nen Polo|kopfkrat Schön wärs!:q Ich fahr nen Lupo. Also nur Yupii und ich und Angelsachen und dann voll, voll, voll:q


na gut, dann halt einen riesigen  Lupo:q. Haste denn einen Schuhanzieher dabei:q und ist die Ladefläche für mein  Angelgedöns  schon montiert;+:q


----------



## worker_one (9. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Ich flex erst Freitag das Dach ab. Freitag wird das Wetter wieder gut. 25-30°C, Sonne..... Hab schließlich ........... Da ist immer gutes Wetter:q:q:q


----------



## Yupii (9. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				worker_one schrieb:
			
		

> Ich flex erst Freitag das Dach ab. Freitag wird das Wetter wieder gut. 25-30°C, Sonne..... Hab schließlich Geburtstag. Da ist immer gutes Wetter:q:q:q


Das mit dem Geburtstag hätteste Dir aber verkneifen sollen#d:q

@ all:* ich weiss, wer eine Lokalrunde schmeisst:q#6*


----------



## worker_one (9. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Yupii schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit dem .......... hätteste Dir aber verkneifen sollen#d:q
> 
> @ all:* ich weiss, wer eine Lokalrunde schmeisst:q#6*




hust hust! Ich glaub ich bin kurzfristig krank geworden:q


----------



## HD4ever (9. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Yupii schrieb:
			
		

> * ich weiss, wer eine Lokalrunde schmeisst:q#6*



ich auch ich auch ich auch ich auch !!!!!     :q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## goeddoek (9. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Na - da freu ich mich doch, daß wir auch einen Tag vorher anreisen.
Und das Beste ist - wir können die Getränke getrost zuhause lassen  :q  :q  :q 

Aber nun mal im Ernst.Wo trifft sich wer? Schon was ausklabüstert?


----------



## Marcel1409 (9. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Hier nochmal `n Update:

sunny  
yupii  
goeddoek 1 
goeddoek 2 
marcel1409 
norge_klaus 
hd4ever 
meeresheini 
Claudia 
Dirk
katze01
yellow tarpon 
brandi 
Junior Brandi 
brandungsfutzi 
worker one 
broesel 
dorschjäger75 
dorschjägerin75 
oppa23 
agalatze
Hinnack 
Helge
Steffen   
Björn 
Constanze 
Angelfidde 
Eisenkalle
Kalle
Wrack-Kalle
Ralf
H@mburg
Simon Sez
Butsche

Wir sind voll #6  :m !!!!

Wenn was nicht stimmt bitte melden!!! 

*Warteliste* :m :

0

Hallo Butsche!!! Bist dabei #6 !!!!


----------



## Yupii (9. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

unser Listenanführer ist seit gestern auch wieder in Deutschland:m
Falls er sich bei dem Temperaturunterschied noch etwas einfangen sollte, dürfen wir ihn auch notfalls aufs Schiff tragen:q:q


----------



## Yupii (9. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

übrigens.....

*in 5Tagen und* dem Rest von heute geht`s los:q#6


----------



## Butsche (9. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Jaaaah moooooin,

geht klar. #6 Bis denne.

Gruß Hansi


----------



## Marcel1409 (9. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Hier nochmal `n Update:

sunny  
yupii  
goeddoek 1 
goeddoek 2 
marcel1409 
norge_klaus 
hd4ever 
meeresheini 
Claudia 
Dirk
katze01
yellow tarpon 
brandi 
Junior Brandi 
brandungsfutzi 
worker one 
broesel 
dorschjäger75 
dorschjägerin75 
oppa23 
agalatze
Hinnack 
Helge
Steffen   
Björn 
Constanze 
Angelfidde 
Eisenkalle
Kalle
Wrack-Kalle
Ralf
H@mburg
Butsche
Jigrunner

Ok, wir sind wieder voll!!!

*Gautschi...*


----------



## HD4ever (9. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

boardie *Jigrunner* will mit !!!!!  #6:m


----------



## Marcel1409 (9. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Jigrunner is drinn #6 ...


----------



## HD4ever (9. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

alles kloar !!! hab schon grad mit ihm telefoniert ...   :q:q:q


----------



## H@MBURG (9. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> alles kloar !!! hab schon grad mit ihm telefoniert ... :q:q:q


 
Du sollst nicht immer ins Telefon Onanieren!!#d |supergri 
Also , wenn Kalle nichts dagegen hat fahren dann wir ( Kalle, HD4, Jigrunner,und ich H@mburg) zusammen hin !?|kopfkrat 
Kalle ist das ok ?


----------



## Jigrunner (9. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Klasse das freut  mich das es noch geklappt hat HD4ever.

Na dann kanns ja losgehen Leos ärgern#6 .

Gruß Jigrunner:m


----------



## HD4ever (9. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Jigrunner schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann kanns ja losgehen



jou !!!   :m


----------



## worker_one (10. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Moin Moin, 

ich bin schon ganz hippelig. Kann nachts kaum noch schlafen. #d
Denn *in 4Tagen und* dem Rest von heute geht`s los:m


----------



## Marcel1409 (10. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				worker_one schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin schon ganz hippelig. Kann nachts kaum noch schlafen. #d



 #6  Da kenn ich noch ein von :q !!!


----------



## Yupii (10. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				worker_one schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin,
> 
> ich bin schon ganz hippelig. Kann nachts kaum noch schlafen. #d
> Denn *in 4Tagen und* dem Rest von heute geht`s los:m


dann sieh man zu, dass Du am Samstag auch rechtzeitig nach Sandmännchen in die Heia kommst:q:q
... und denk daran, genügend Kohle mitzunehmen....:q oder haste alles bei Marcel gelassen:q


----------



## worker_one (10. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Yupii schrieb:
			
		

> ... und denk daran, genügend Kohle mitzunehmen....



Kohle|kopfkrat Wieso, wollen wir auch noch grillen?:q


----------



## Torskfisk (10. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Ich kann ja leider nicht dabei sein, :c :c #q #q
aber wenn die Wettervorhersage stimmt könnte es wohl klappen:
Vorhersagen für die Ostsee einschl. Skagerrak und Kattegat:

*Donnerstag:

*West bis Nordwest um 7, Ostteil um 4.

*Freitag:

*westliche Winde um 6, Skagerrak Nordwest 5.

*Sonnabend:

*westliche Winde 6, Nordteil 5.

*Sonntag:*
*westliche Winde 5, Südteil später südliche Winde 4.*

Montag:
West bis Nordwest 4 bis 5.

*Wassertemperaturen:*

Temperaturen Wasser Osten 17 bis 18 Grad, Süden 17 bis 18 Grad, Westen 17 bis 18 Grad.


----------



## Yupii (10. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

das hört sich ja mit dem Wetter ganz gut an#6


----------



## kiepenangler (10. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Yupii schrieb:
			
		

> das hört sich ja mit dem Wetter ganz gut an#6


 
moin ich fahre vllt samstag von heiligenhafen aus los, aber das wetter hört sich eigentlich nicht gut an, bei dollem westwind gehts meistens unter der brücke durch und dort sind die fänge im moment nicht die besten...


----------



## Yellow-tarpon (10. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Hey Leute tut mir echt leid kann aber leider doch nicht mitkommen.
*1 Platz noch frei*


----------



## Kalle (11. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

sicher geht es klar mit sonntag morgen #6 ,also alle früh in die heia damit ihr fit seit für leos ärgern... |supergri 
freu mich auch schon drauf #6


----------



## Yupii (11. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

in *3 Tagen *und dem Rest von heute gehts los#6#6#6


----------



## Yupii (11. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				kiepenangler schrieb:
			
		

> moin ich fahre vllt samstag von heiligenhafen aus los, aber das wetter hört sich eigentlich nicht gut an, bei dollem westwind gehts meistens unter der brücke durch und dort sind die fänge im moment nicht die besten...


Windstärke geht doch noch,  ( am Gelben Riff würde ich bei der Stärke ja nicht mehr rauskommen )soll doch auch noch nach Süden drehen und abschwächen:q. 
Letzten Oktober waren wir bei Stärke 5 - max. 7 draussen. Ließ sich sogar noch vernünftig angeln#6 Hat auch keiner :v

Ausserdem sind wir ja eine Stunde früher als die anderen unterwegs und können testen|supergri.
Gehts bei Westwind immer in die Lübecker Bucht wegen dem dann ablandigen Wind?


----------



## kiepenangler (11. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Yupii schrieb:
			
		

> Gehts bei Westwind immer in die Lübecker Bucht wegen dem dann ablandigen Wind?


 
jo da ist der wind und die wellen dann nicht so doll. aber lübecker bucht is dat noch nicht. einfach unter der brücke durch und dann noch ein stück fahren. meistens kann man die brücke noch gut sehen.


----------



## Marcel1409 (11. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Was los hier |kopfkrat ? Hat keiner Bock noch mitzukommen #4  :q !!!


----------



## Yupii (11. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

vielleicht hilft das:

Es ist noch 1 Platz am Sonntag
bei unserem wundervollen Törn freigeworden. Wer will sich der Creme de la Creme noch anschließen:q:q


----------



## HD4ever (11. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Yupii schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht hilft das:
> 
> Es ist noch 1 Platz am Sonntag
> bei unserem wundervollen Törn freigeworden. Wer will sich der Creme de la Creme noch anschließen:q:q



nicht nur das :

*unser Geburtstagskind gibt einen aus !!!!*   |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Yupii (11. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> nicht nur das :
> 
> *unser Geburtstagskind gibt einen aus !!!!*   |supergri|supergri|supergri


|sagnix, sonst darf ich hinterher zu Fuss nach hause gehen|supergri|supergri


----------



## Marcel1409 (11. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Wunderschön formuliert Yupii #6 !!! Mal sehen ob`s hilft...


----------



## Bootsmann HH (11. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Wäre gern mitgekommen. Bin aber schon mit Christian (+Vadder) verabredet und Verabredungen hält man(n)!

Wir fahren mit Heiko am Sonntag raus. Wenn einer (oder die "Creme de la Creme" aus Celle) wiedererwartend doch Probleme mit dem avisierten Fang bekommen sollte, können wir uns gern noch auf dem Wasser treffen.

Wir verkaufen Euch denn einige besonders schöne Leos, damit Eure Frauen - die Euch sicherlich am Kai in Empfang nehmen - auch mal wieder auf'm Kutter lassen.

Viel Spass & Grüsse

Bootsmann HH




(P.S.: War nur ein Scherz - bitte mich jetzt nicht zerreißen)


----------



## Yupii (11. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Bootsmann HH schrieb:
			
		

> Wir fahren mit Heiko am Sonntag raus. Wenn einer (oder die "Creme de la Creme" aus Celle) wiedererwartend doch Probleme mit dem avisierten Fang bekommen sollte, können wir uns gern noch auf dem Wasser treffen.


Die Creme de la Creme ist die *gesamte Mannschaft, ich bin nur ein kleiner Teil davon|supergri|supergri

*


> Wir verkaufen Euch denn einige besonders schöne Leos, damit Eure Frauen - die Euch sicherlich am Kai in Empfang nehmen - auch mal wieder auf'm Kutter lassen.
> 
> 
> 
> (P.S.: War nur ein Scherz - bitte mich jetzt nicht zerreißen)


Kann es sein, dass Ihr dann nur aus Neugier vorbeikommen wollt, um zu sehen, warum ihr nichts gefangen habt. Wir sind schließlich schon vor Euch draussen|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Peixe (11. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Moin Moin Kollegen,

wenn ich darf, würde ich sehr sehr geeeeerne am Sontag mit fahren.
Habe gerade die Erlaubnis von meiner Regierung erhalten!!!!
Würde mich freuen dabei sein zu können........

Grüße
Pedro   |wavey:


----------



## Bootsmann HH (11. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

[/b] 
Kann es sein, dass Ihr dann nur aus Neugier vorbeikommen wollt, um zu sehen, warum ihr nichts gefangen habt. Wir sind schließlich schon vor Euch draussen|supergri|supergri|supergri[/QUOTE]

Die Letzten werden die Ersten sein....

(Auch Schei.. - Ihr fahrt eher raus, doch wir sind bestimmt eher am Hafen als ihr)

Also, O.K. - dass mit dem Spruch überlege ich mir denn lieber noch... Die Hauptsache ist doch, dass wir "ALLE" einen tollen Angeltag haben und da Du fast aus Süddeutschland anreisen musst, gönne ich Dir auch viele, schöne Fische ;-)


Bin aber echt gespannt, wo die verschiedenen Kutter hinfahren. Es ist zwar 5 Bft. angesagt - der kommt allerdings aus Süd. Wir werden uns jedenfalls schon morgens auf der "Hai" mal kurz sehen. Tagsüber können wir ja mal telefonieren...

Grüße - Bootsmann HH


----------



## HD4ever (11. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

ma ne blöde Frage zwischendurch .....
wann sind wir denn etwa,ca,eventuell,vielleicht wieder im Hafen ? |kopfkrat


----------



## Marcel1409 (11. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Hallo Peixe #h , na klar kannst du mit!!! Ich trag dich hier mal gleich mit ein. Treffen ist zwischen 6 und halb 7 auf der Hai IV in Heilitown :q ...

Hier nochmal `n Update:

sunny  
yupii  
goeddoek 1 
goeddoek 2 
marcel1409 
norge_klaus 
hd4ever 
meeresheini 
Claudia 
Dirk
katze01
brandi 
Junior Brandi 
brandungsfutzi 
worker one 
broesel 
dorschjäger75 
dorschjägerin75 
oppa23 
agalatze
Hinnack 
Helge
Steffen   
Björn 
Constanze 
Angelfidde 
Eisenkalle
Kalle
Wrack-Kalle
Ralf
H@mburg
Simon Sez
Butsche
Peixe

Wir sind voll #6  :m !!!!

Wenn was nicht stimmt bitte melden!!! 

*Warteliste* :m :

0


----------



## Marcel1409 (11. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> ma ne blöde Frage zwischendurch .....
> wann sind wir denn etwa,ca,eventuell,vielleicht wieder im Hafen ? |kopfkrat




Normal immer gegen halb 4 im Hafen...


----------



## Yupii (11. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Bootsmann HH schrieb:
			
		

> (Auch Schei.. - Ihr fahrt eher raus, doch wir sind bestimmt eher am Hafen als ihr)


das stimmt|supergri|supergri



> .. und da Du fast aus Süddeutschland anreisen musst, gönne ich Dir auch viele, schöne Fische ;-)


deshalb ist es auch immer so weit bis zum Strand|supergri



> Bin aber echt gespannt, wo die verschiedenen Kutter hinfahren. Es ist zwar 5 Bft. angesagt - der kommt allerdings aus Süd. Wir werden uns jedenfalls schon morgens auf der "Hai" mal kurz sehen.


dann werden wir ja wohl nicht nur die Sagasbank kreuz und quer durchflügen|supergri


> Tagsüber können wir ja mal telefonieren...
> 
> Grüße - Bootsmann HH


Keine Zeit, ich bin#: und #g und|asmil:|asmil: |supergri|supergri


----------



## Yupii (11. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Marcel1409 schrieb:
			
		

> Normal immer gegen halb 4 im Hafen...


oder etwa gegen 15.30 Uhr:m


----------



## Marcel1409 (11. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Bootsmann HH schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist zwar 5 Bft. angesagt - der kommt allerdings aus Süd.



 #d  Für Sonntag ist für Region Fehmarn 3 - 4 Süd-Ost angesagt...

Guckst du hier!!! und drückst du Fehmarn!!!


----------



## Marcel1409 (11. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

@ Peixe

Tu es um pescador portugues :q ?!


----------



## Bootsmann HH (11. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Ich wollte die "Inländer" doch nur ein wenig verunsichern. 

Bei Prognosen um die 5 bis 6 Bft. hauen die sich sicherlich soviele "Anti-Seekrankheitspillen" ein, dass sie eine potentielle Polizeikontrolle (A1 - Höhe "Bad Billstedt") nicht überstehen werden.






			
				Marcel1409 schrieb:
			
		

> #d  Für Sonntag ist für Region Fehmarn 3 - 4 Süd-Ost angesagt...
> 
> Guckst du hier!!! und drückst du Fehmarn!!!


----------



## Marcel1409 (11. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Ich kotz inne Tonne #q ! Jetzt hat schon wieder einer abgesagt...

Also nochmal:

*1 Plätzchen wäre noch zu vergeben!!!*


----------



## Jigrunner (11. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Hallo Marcel,

kann es sein das Du meinen Namen auf der Liste vergessen hast|kopfkrat .

Gruß Jigrunner:m


----------



## goeddoek (11. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Jigrunner schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Marcel,
> 
> kann es sein das Du meinen Namen auf der Liste vergessen hast|kopfkrat .
> 
> Gruß Jigrunner:m




Wie - werden da Plätze vergeben, die's gar nicht gibt ? Hat da jemand schon im Vorfeld ein wenig gefeiert, Marci  |kopfkrat  :q  :q 

Oder hab Ihr noch einen Platz ? Hätte evtl. einen Interessenten.


----------



## Marcel1409 (11. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Hier nochmal `n Update:

sunny  
yupii  
goeddoek 1 
goeddoek 2 
marcel1409 
norge_klaus 
hd4ever 
meeresheini 
Claudia 
Dirk
brandi 
Junior Brandi 
brandungsfutzi 
worker one 
broesel 
dorschjäger75 
dorschjägerin75 
oppa23 
agalatze
Hinnack 
Helge
Steffen   
Björn 
Constanze 
Angelfidde 
Eisenkalle
Kalle
Wrack-Kalle
Ralf
H@mburg
Butsche
Jigrunner
Peixe


So, jetzt fehlt mal wieder einer!!! Wie siehts aus, Georg? Haste einen?!!!


----------



## goeddoek (11. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Kann ich Dir leider nicht vor 22.00 Uhr sagen.Bist Du dann noch per PN erreichbar ?


----------



## Marcel1409 (11. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Jupp, bin ich...


----------



## Peixe (11. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Hi Marcel,

super das es geklappt hat !!!!  :m 

Freue mich auf.......#: 

Gruß
Pedro


----------



## goeddoek (11. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Herzliches   |welcome: von mir nachträglich.Werden uns ja am Sonntag kennenlernen  #g


----------



## Marcel1409 (11. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

So, leider hats nichts geklappt!

*Es ist noch ein Platz für die Tour frei!!!*

Also meldet euch...


----------



## Broesel (11. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Jo, die Tage sind gezählt...nur das Wetter... |gr: 

Wind SO um 4...damit kann man gut Leben...aber...Regen, Regen..Regen...egal..wird auch so bestimmt ne luschtige Runde... |wavey:


----------



## HD4ever (12. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Broesel schrieb:
			
		

> Jwird auch so bestimmt ne luschtige Runde... |wavey:



*auf jeden Fall !!!! #h|bla: 
*wer abspringt is selber schuld !!!  * |uhoh:
*


----------



## Yupii (12. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

*WORKER ONE hat 
Burzeltag|birthday:|birthday:|birthday:

*Hallo Jan,
herzlichen Glückwunsch und alles Gute von mir,

....und ein volle Geldbörse für Sonntag:q:q:q:q


----------



## Yupii (12. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Marcel1409 schrieb:
			
		

> So, leider hats nichts geklappt!
> 
> *Es ist noch ein Platz für die Tour frei!!!*
> 
> Also meldet euch...


Leute, hat denn keiner Lust, mit solch einem verwegenen Haufen:q
loszuschippern;+


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (12. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Platz noch frei ??????

Bitte um Kurzinfo´s,Danke !!!!

Der  STF


----------



## Marcel1409 (12. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Hier nochmal `n Update:

sunny  
yupii  
goeddoek 1 
goeddoek 2 
marcel1409 
norge_klaus 
hd4ever 
meeresheini 
Claudia 
Dirk
brandi 
Junior Brandi 
brandungsfutzi 
worker one 
broesel 
dorschjäger75 
dorschjägerin75 
oppa23 
agalatze
Hinnack 
Helge
Steffen   
Björn 
Constanze 
Angelfidde 
Eisenkalle
Kalle
Wrack-Kalle
Ralf
H@mburg
Butsche
Jigrunner
Peixe
Heiliger Johan


Nu sind wir wieder voll!!!

*Wartelist:*

Seeteufelsfreund


----------



## goeddoek (12. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Yupii schrieb:
			
		

> *WORKER ONE hat
> Burzeltag|birthday:|birthday:|birthday:
> 
> *Hallo Jan,
> ...



Und auch von mir  |laola:  |birthday:  |laola: Dann feier mal ordentlich.Am besten heute Abend, damit Du Sonntag zu Frühschoppen wieder fit bist.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (12. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				
[color=red schrieb:
			
		

> *Wartelist:*[/color]
> 
> Seeteufelsfreund


 
Hallo Marci und Seeteufelfreund...
 Meine "dorschjaegerinprinzessin" hat mir grad mal so eben "beiläufig"mitgeteilt das Sie bei dem zu erwartenden Wetter am Sonntag " wohl nicht mitkommen" wird.... Ich: "WAAAAASSSS#d  und das erzählst Du mir erst jetzt#q #q . Man das ist nicht irgendeine Tour, sondern eine Vollcharter für die Marcel grade stehen muss"!!! Was soll ich denn jetzt noch machen zweck´s Ersatz, oder willst Du deinen Platz dann bezahlen und nicht mitkommen???... Sie: "Nöö, wieso muss ich das?? Ist doch nur ne Angeltour"#q ... argh.. ich könnt in die Tischkante beissen.
Also, lange Rede kurzer Sinn SEETEUFELFREUND Du bist dabei!!! Kannst dann den Platz meiner "besseren Hälfte" haben!!! Ist das so OK Marci???
Ich werde AUF JEDEN FALL am Start sein.

@heiliger Johann
Sag mal, Du kommst doch auch aus meiner Ecke wenn ich mich recht entsinne?? Wollen wir ne Fahrgemeinschaft machen zweck´s Spritsparen?? Ich würd auch fahren da ich keinen Alkohol trinke. Kannst dann also mit den Naggen einen mehr trinken...


----------



## Marcel1409 (12. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Ist glaub ich ok, jetzt müsste sich nur Seeteuflfreund zu Wort melden...


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (12. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

@ Marcel1409
Hi,könnt ihr mir in Kürze mal alles genauer erläutern ????
Sitze gerade hier mit meiner besseren Hälfte......
Wann,wo,wieviel,eben alles, Danke ???

Der STF


----------



## Marcel1409 (12. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Seeteufelfreund schrieb:
			
		

> @ Marcel1409
> Hi,könnt ihr mir in Kürze mal alles genauer erläutern ????
> Sitze gerade hier mit meiner besseren Hälfte......
> Wann,wo,wieviel,eben alles, Danke ???
> ...



Hallo,

also wir fahren an diesem Sonntag mit der Hai IV von Heiligenhafen für € 24,- zum Pilken |bla: ... Brandiangli hat sich schon um einen Platz für dich gekümmert wenn du mitkommen solltest. Er wird dich wohl gleich anrufen...


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (12. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

So ihr " Naggen " ,ihr habt es nicht anders gewollt,der STF ist dabei......


Der   STF


----------



## Marcel1409 (12. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

So, hoffendlich ham wir es jetzt |uhoh: , Seeteufelfreund ist jetzt och :q  dabei #6 .

sunny  
yupii  
goeddoek 1 
goeddoek 2 
marcel1409 
norge_klaus 
hd4ever 
meeresheini 
Claudia 
Dirk
brandi 
Junior Brandi 
brandungsfutzi 
worker one 
broesel 
dorschjäger75 
oppa23 
agalatze
Hinnack 
Helge
Steffen   
Björn 
Constanze 
Angelfidde 
Eisenkalle
Kalle
Wrack-Kalle
Ralf
H@mburg
Butsche
Jigrunner
Peixe
Heiliger Johan
Seeteufelsfreund

Nu sind wir wieder voll!!!

*Wartelist:*


*0*


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (12. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Uff... SUPER das das alles so schnell geklappt hat mit dem Ersatz!!! 

Wir sehen uns dann alle am Sonntag an Bord!!! Freu mich schon "wie Sau" auf die Tour!!! Lasst Euch bis dahin nicht mehr allzu doll ärgern (von wem auch immer) und kommt am Sonntag alle heil in Heiligenhafen an!!!...


----------



## norge_klaus (12. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Hi Martin (STF)!

Ich wußte doch, man sieht sich.

 #h  #h  #h 

Gruß norge_klaus


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (12. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				norge_klaus schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Martin (STF)!
> 
> Ich wußte doch, man sieht sich.
> 
> ...



Hi,Klaus,denk mal an den Kettenhandschuh,ich bringe den anderen mit,der ist etwas kleiner.....


Der  STF


----------



## norge_klaus (12. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Super !!!!!! Den Handschuh hab ich zum Filetieren immer bei. Ich machs nie mehr ohne. :q  :q  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (12. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Und was sagt deine Stadtmaus dazu ?????
Ohne Noppen ????????


Der  STF


----------



## Marcel1409 (12. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				norge_klaus schrieb:
			
		

> Ich machs nie mehr ohne. :q  :q  :q  :q  :q





Taaaatüüüüütataaaaaa :q !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## goeddoek (12. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Moin  #h 

@STF und Norge Klaus.

Wann reist Ihr denn an ? Auch am Samstag? Da könnte man ja eventuell  #g 
Bei Interesse bitte kurze Info  :q


----------



## Yupii (12. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

soooo, *Wochenende:q:q:q:q:q*

werde mich jetzt mal seelisch und körperlich auf unsere Tour vorbereiten:q


----------



## Yupii (12. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

habe gerade noch mal wegen dem Wetter geschaut:
Wohl Regen:c
Wind: vormittags Südost 3
         nachmittags Ost 3-4
also Ententeich:q:q:q


----------



## HD4ever (12. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

das geht los am Sonntag !!!!! ich sag es euch !!! |bla:|bla:|bla:
nur nochmal schnell knapp 600 Km nach hause fahren dann kann ich mein Geraffel zusammenpacken um mir den Pokal dann unter den Nagel zu reißen .....  :q


----------



## Yupii (12. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> das geht los am Sonntag !!!!! ich sag es euch !!! |bla:|bla:|bla:
> nur nochmal schnell knapp 600 Km nach hause fahren dann kann ich mein Geraffel zusammenpacken um mir den Pokal dann unter den Nagel zu reißen ..... :q


was willste denn mit dem alten:q Pott? Da steht doch sicherlich schon ein anderer Name (Mar....;+:q:q) drauf, hat er bestimmt nur das Datum wegradiert:q:q:q:q


----------



## Peixe (12. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Marcel1409 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Peixe
> 
> Tu es um pescador portugues :q ?!


 
Olá Marcel,  |licht 

com certeza que sou um pescador Potugues!!!!!

Ate domingo.......

Adeus peixe


----------



## Brandungsfutzi (12. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Hallo, |wavey: 
dat kann isch nisch lesen #t  : #t  #t .

Volker


----------



## Marcel1409 (12. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Portugiesische Mafia |evil:  :q !!!


----------



## Brandungsfutzi (12. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Hatte isch mir schon gedacht!!
Ich melde mich jetzt ab, wir sehen uns am Sonntag zwischen 6 und 6:30 auf der Hai 4.

Gruß
Volker


----------



## Yupii (12. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

na Mädels,
schon nervös;+:q
Ich bin gerade dabei, mein Pilkersortiment zu reduzieren ( ist gar nicht so einfach), damit worker one`s Lupo nicht so tief liegt.:q
Ich hoffe für ihn, dass er heute nicht so viel#g und#2
damit er morgen nicht so viel:vmuss und |smasholka hat.:q:q


----------



## norge_klaus (12. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

So Mädels !

Gehe jetzt offline, weil ins Wochenende auf meine Hazienda ! Freue mich auf euch Banausen wie blöd !

man sieht sich  !

gruß norge_klaus


PS: Wer Interesse an einer Penn International II 12 T hat, ich habe die Sonntag dabei ! Preis verhandelbar. (schaut ruhig mal bei ebay)

 :q  :q  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (12. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

So nun ist nicht mehr lange hin, ich freu mich wie Sau auf Sonntag wird bestimmt ne goile Tour.

@STF
Kommst du wieder mit deinem Tarnanzug? :q  :q  :q


----------



## goeddoek (12. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Freu mich auch auf ein Angeln mit ein paar netten Leuten  #6 
Wetter wird bis dahin schon   :g  - Kopf hoch. :v wird wohl nicht drin sein.Vielleicht ein wenig "feucht" von oben - aber da beissen die Dorsche ja besser  :q 
Lasst es Euch bis dahin gutgehen und kommt heile und pünktlich an  :q


----------



## Yupii (13. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

oh, oh,
es dauert nicht mehr lange|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri
der Rest von *heute, dann ist es soweit#6#6
ich freue mich schon, Euch alle mal persönlich kennenzulernen*,
kann natürlich sein, das es er eine oder andere bereut, michkennenzulernen |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Marcel1409 (13. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

:z  :z  :z Ich halt es nicht mehr aus!!! Und Wetter soll auch vom Feinsten werden. Hab gerade bei BSH  #4 geluschert und Wind soll noch weniger sein aus befürchtet. 

@ Yupii

Auf dein Angebot mit dem "Tadder-Löscher" komm ich gerne zurück :m ...


----------



## Bootsmann HH (13. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Marcel1409 schrieb:
			
		

> :z  :z  :z Ich halt es nicht mehr aus!!! Und Wetter soll auch vom Feinsten werden. Hab gerade bei BSH  #4 geluschert und Wind soll noch weniger sein aus befürchtet.
> 
> @ Yupii
> 
> Auf dein Angebot mit dem "Tadder-Löscher" komm ich gerne zurück :m ...



Das Wetter sieht wirklich sehr fein aus!!!! Das schreit nach "ganz" leichten Gerät. Hätte ich nur schon den feinen Stock zum "jiggen"...

However - bin zwar auf dem anderen Kutter aber freue mich ebenso wie ihr! Wünsche Euch einen "schnellen" Samstag und freue mich auf morgen

Bootsmann HH


----------



## worker_one (13. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

@goeddoek u. yupii

Danke für die Glückwünsche#6. Das mit der dicken Geldbörse sieht schlecht aus. Die bucklige Verwandtschaft, auch Heuschrecken genannt, haben mir echt die Haare vom Kopp gefressen. Wie die Geier haben die sich auf mein Gegrilltes gestürzt. Muss wohl gut gewesen sein|supergri

Ach und Yupii. Die Rennsemmel ist schon tiefer geknallt|supergri


----------



## Yupii (13. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Marcel1409 schrieb:
			
		

> :z  :z  :z Ich halt es nicht mehr aus!!! Und Wetter soll auch vom Feinsten werden. Hab gerade bei BSH  #4 geluschert und Wind soll noch weniger sein aus befürchtet.
> 
> @ Yupii
> 
> Auf dein Angebot mit dem "Tadder-Löscher" komm ich gerne zurück :m ...


danach wollen wir noch Vorfächer knüpfen;+|supergri|supergri


----------



## Yupii (13. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				worker_one schrieb:
			
		

> @goeddoek u. yupii
> 
> Danke für die Glückwünsche#6. Das mit der dicken Geldbörse sieht schlecht aus. Die bucklige Verwandtschaft, auch Heuschrecken genannt, haben mir echt die Haare vom Kopp gefressen. Wie die Geier haben die sich auf mein Gegrilltes gestürzt. Muss wohl gut gewesen sein|supergri
> 
> Ach und Yupii. Die Rennsemmel ist schon tiefer geknallt|supergri


na, aus dem Koma schon erwacht;+|supergri
Dann kann ich ja meine 70 Kg schwere Pilkerbox  ohne Probleme mitnehmen|supergri


----------



## worker_one (13. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Yupii schrieb:
			
		

> Dann kann ich ja meine 70 Kg schwere Pilkerbox  ohne Probleme mitnehmen|supergri



Du sollst die Dorsche fangen und nicht mit Baggersteinen erschlagen|supergri

So pack jetzt mein Tackle ein. Kühlakkus sind im Froster. Rennsemmel geputzt und voll getankt.
Von mir aus kanns losgehen:m


----------



## HD4ever (13. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Angelfiete2001 schrieb:
			
		

> wieder mit deinem Tarnanzug? :q  :q  :q




|muahah: .... jupp - astrein getarnt !!!   |supergri *leucht* :m


----------



## Peixe (13. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Moin Kollegen,

noch ca. 13.5 std. bis zur Abfahrt.
Tasche ist gepackt,  Ruten und Rollen sind überprüft, Klamotten stehen bereit (evntl. sogar den warmen Überlebensanzug, entscheidung morgen früh) und das Auto ist vollgetankt. 
VON MIR AUS KANN ES LOSGEHEN!!!!!!!!!      


Bis Morgen |wavey: 


  Pedro


----------



## Marcel1409 (13. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Hab auch eben getankt :r ! Als ich die Rechnung von !!! €79,-!!! gesehen hab, sind mir ein wenig die Gesichtszüge entglitten! Aber egal, is ja für`n guten Zweg.


Morgen wird geangelt :z  :z  :z  :z  :z  :z !!!


----------



## Bootsmann HH (13. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Habe auch getankt - leider den Wagen meiner Frau! Die fährt zurzeit einen SUV aus USA mit 3,2 Liter.... und leider kein Diesel.

Tank fasst fröhliche 90 Liter bei EUR 1,27 / li. macht das Tanken Spass.

Also, der Wagen ist eine Leihgabe und glaubt mir in 14 Tagen ist der wieder vom Hof. Ich darf mir kein Boot mit AB kaufen - weil die (laut meiner Frau) zuviel Sprit brauchen und sie bläst mal locker 16/Liter auf 100 km weg.

Das ist ungerecht!!!!

Werde morgen mit meinem "Diesel" auch ans Ziel gelangen:"Heili - Hafen"


Freu mich

Bootsmann HH


----------



## Yupii (13. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Jungs, die Hai VI steht ganz vorne links. Sind gerade alle wieder reingekommen.

@ Marcel
79 € für ne Dieselfüllungf für den LKW ist doch nicht viel|supergri|supergri, oder wie willste das ganze Zeug ( 2 Ruten, 20 Pilker, 10 Vorfächer und das Kleinzeug|supergri) für jeden von uns transportieren#c|supergri

Ich glaube, ich gehe meine Sachen nochmal durch, damit ich auch nichts vergesse:me


----------



## Yupii (13. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Mädels,
der HSV hat gewonnen#6,
*das Sandmännchen war auch schon da.
Also:
ab in die Badewanne, heute ist Samstag,
aber nicht so weit rausschwimmen, wegen der Tigerhaie und dann ab ins Bett, aber die Hände auf die Bettdecke.|supergri|supergri
Ich dagegen werde mir jetzt erst mal eine Gerstenkaltschale gönnen|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri
Bis nacher.
*


----------



## worker_one (13. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

@ Yupii

HSV Forever and ever.......:m

Das du mir aber nur einen trinkst|znaika:
Denk dran um 2 is die Nacht wieder vorbei#q

@All 
*BIS MORGEN PÜNKTLICH UM 6!!!!!|wavey:*


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (13. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Ich tanke ja nur für 50 Euro, da ist mir egal was das kostet. |kopfkrat  |supergri .

Also Jungz und Mädels bis morgen dann.


----------



## Marcel1409 (13. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

:z *!!!Atagge!!! * :z 

Es es bald so weit! Ich hör die Dorsche schon förmlich nach uns schreien :m ! Noch jemand da aus der "Crew"? Oder alle schon Bubu machen?!


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (13. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Noch da
 #:  #:  #:  und heiß auf Dorsch!


----------



## Marcel1409 (13. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

@ Yupii

Gerstensaftschale |muahah:  #6 !!!

Ich glaub, ich brauch auch ein bis drei "Beruhigungsfläschen" des kostbaren Saftes um überhaupt `n Auge zu zubekommen.

Fahrt alle schön vorsichtig und wir sehen uns morgen früh!!!


----------



## Yupii (13. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

*Gerstenkaltschale#d#d|supergri
einen können wir noch#g|supergri
*is ja auch nur ein Schlaftrunk:m


----------



## Marcel1409 (13. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Sagte ich doch |supergri , aber du wusstest gleich was ich meinte |kopfkrat  #6 !!!


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (13. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Soooo Jungs, ich hab dann jetzt auch endlich mal Wochenende (sch.. Einzelhandel)#q #q 

Hab grad mit Butsche und heiliger Johann ne spontane Fahrgemeinschaft gegründet#6 #6  ...Die Pilker sind poliert und die Ruten gewienert... Nu kann das losgehen.... Werd mir aber vorsichtshalber noch ne "Beruhigungszigarette de Lux" drehen damit ich auch schnell schlafen kann...
Also bis gleich Jungs!!! Freu mich schon Euch kennenzulernen...


----------



## Marcel1409 (13. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				dorschjaeger75 schrieb:
			
		

> .... Werd mir aber vorsichtshalber noch ne "Beruhigungszigarette de Lux" drehen damit ich auch schnell schlafen kann...



Ne was |evil: ?!! Isses das was ich denke Bob M. :m ???


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (13. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Na dann werd ich mal meinen " Tarnanzug " wienern,für morgen früh .......

Der  STF


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (13. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Angelfiete2001 schrieb:
			
		

> So nun ist nicht mehr lange hin, ich freu mich wie Sau auf Sonntag wird bestimmt ne goile Tour.
> 
> @STF
> Kommst du wieder mit deinem Tarnanzug? :q  :q  :q




Das ist gemeint ......


Der  STF


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (13. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Hat schon jemand was von Brandi gehört,ob die Aale beissen........

Der  STF


----------



## Marcel1409 (13. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Er wollte sich melden wenn sie was haben! Denke mal wir hören dann morgen früh was vom Ihm :q !!!


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (13. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Die werden doch wohl ihre " kleinen Aale " finden :q:q ...oder nicht ????|wavey:


Der  STF


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (13. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Marcel1409 schrieb:
			
		

> Ne was |evil: ?!! Isses das was ich denke Bob M. :m ???


 
Pssst Marci.... nich alles  verraten:q :q  jepp iss es... bring nen koster mit morgen... bedarf??...


----------



## Yupii (14. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Wir sind wieder zuhause.
Gudte Nacht#6|supergri


----------



## kiepenangler (14. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

und wie habt ihr gefangen;+


----------



## Marcel1409 (14. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

War ne super lustige Tour #6 ! Wind und Wetter waren astrein,nachher hat sogar die Sonne geschien :m !!! Gefangen haben so lala, laut Aga`s Rechnung ;+  hatten wir 187 Fische an Board. Da er aber heute nur körperlich anwesend war, seie es Ihm verziehn... Hab noch ma durchgerechnet und es waren 268 Fische... Größter Fisch war 60 cm, gefangen von Claudia #r  |stolz: !!!

Ich bin völlig alle und hau mich jetzt in die Matratze...


----------



## kiepenangler (14. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Marcel1409 schrieb:
			
		

> und es waren 268 Fische


 
das eght doch schon#6 wo habt ihr denn geangelt? unter der brücke durch???


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (14. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Soooo bin dann auch wieder im Lande....

War ne echt schöne und lustige Tour!!!#6 
Tausend Dank nochmal an den Organisator Marci#h #6 #6 #6  Das hast Du echt fein auf die Beine gestellt mit den Preisen und der Siegerehrung etc!!!! Die Preise hatten für mich so ein bißchen was von nem Wettkampf OHNE das dabei eine verbissene oder verkrampfte Stimmung aufkam. 
Es hat mich auch sehr gefreut endlich einmal ein paar Boardies in  Natura kennenzulernen!!!
Das einzige was einem heute negativ aufstossen könnte ist, das der Kapitän absolut nicht seinen besten Tag hatte und ein biss´l unmotiviert wirkte. Soll heißen ziemlich lange Driften ohne nennenswerte Erfolge und von einem Platzwechsel trotz ungezählter Nemo´s (größter Dorsch 60cm sagt glaub ich alles über die Durchschnittsgröße des heutigen Tages...
So werd mich jetzt Marci´s worten anschliessen und mich für heute ablegen (Naja, ne Sportzigarette geht wohl noch:q ) bin auch fix und alle!!

Fazit: Jungs und Mädels es war ein schöner und entspannter Tag auf See mit Euch!!!!!!! Ich hoffe wir finden bald mal wieder Gelegenheit sowas zu wiederholen.... Gell Marci#y :q :q


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (14. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Moin Moin,
habe erstmal bischen BUBU gemacht und bin jetzt noch kaputter als vorher :q , war eine echt feine Tour mit euch hat super Spaß gemacht.
Zum Kapitän, kann ich mich nur Dorschjäger75 anschließen, war wohl bisschen zu früh für ihn. |kopfkrat  |uhoh: .
Fisch konnte ich heute eine Menge fangen, aber das nur einer passte #d , naja Schicksal, jetzt ist Urlaub und ich werde es nochmal probieren.

Danke nochmal für das Begrüßungsgeschenk, die feine Orga und die tollen Preise(die ich mir angucken konnte). :m 

 |schild-g an Hinack, 17 massige Fische #6 , es ging also doch.


----------



## Broesel (14. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

So...bin auch wieder da...und habe nun ein paar Bilders...

Das Ganze fing also heute morgen an...von wegen der Bildbeschreibungen...

Pünktlich zwischen 06.00 und 06.30 Uhr trudelten alle angemeldeten Boardies und Meeresangler.Commies an Bord ein. Auch der "Redels-Führer" rannte mit seiner Liste durch den Ameisenhaufen, um kurze Zeit später die Platzverlosung bei leichtem Nieselregen durchzuführen.
Im Gegensatz zu den anderen Kuttern waren wir schon um kurz nach halb sieben auf dem Weg ins "Abenteuer Dorsch". Jeder hatte seinen Platz eingenommen und fing an, sein Gerät zu montieren.
Nur einer nicht...der hielt sich lieber an einem "Notbein" fest...denn die Nacht war für ihn ausgefallen...nein..ich verkneife mir lieber jeglichen Kommentar... :q


----------



## Broesel (14. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

...also..es ging los...und jeder wartete gespannt auf "das erste Mal"...
Es dauerte auch recht lange...denn es ging raus...in den Belt.

Unsere anwesenden Spezialisten legten natürlich auch gleich los...
So ging das dann auch munter weiter. Jedenfalls bei vielen...nur ich hatte heut irgendwie..naja..lassen wir das... #q 

Naja...nach abtuten wurde jeder Fisch genau nachgemessen und entsprechend notiert.


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (14. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Broesel schrieb:
			
		

> Nur einer nicht...der hielt sich lieber an einem "Notbein" fest...denn die Nacht war für ihn ausgefallen...nein..ich verkneife mir lieber jeglichen Kommentar... :q


|muahah: , Notbein ich lach mich kaputt.


Hat noch jemand was von BootsmannHH gehört, wie es bei Heiko war? |kopfkrat


----------



## Broesel (14. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Naja...nachdem alle Dorschies an Marcies Latte gehalten wurden, durfte die Dorschfiltes auch von den Gräten geholt werden.
Auch Marcie machte ein fröhliches Gesicht über die "gute" Ausbeute....Quantität ..ja...Qualität...nö..egal, man kann nicht alles haben... #t 

Auch Aga lachte war wieder gut drauf...jedenfalls äußerlich... |kopfkrat und auch der Rest der "Hai-Bande" war gut drauf.


----------



## Broesel (14. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Schließlich kamen wir dann zu Ermittlung der Tageslooser....weil...es wurde von hinten angefangen... :q 
Und als drittletzter...mit 3 Dorschen...war ich von hinten gesehen...ganz vorne mit dabei.... :q 
Aber es gab ja auch Trostpreise...von Meeresheini gestiftet..(hoffe, dass ich das richtig verstanden habe) Angelführer (Fünen, Langeland..und was war das Dritte?)...find ich Klasse..herzlichen Dank!!! Denn Langeland kenne ich nun gar nicht... #c 
Aber toll finde ich, dass eine "Dame" den größten Fisch des Tages hatte...Petri Heil!
Meeresheini...wurde als 3. stolzer Besitzer neuer Fireline.
Der 2. ist mir durch die Lappen gegangen... #q 
Und die unbestrittene Nummer Eins war Hinna(c)k mit 17 Fischen...Petri!

Marcel und Aga waren außen vor...und zu den Fängen sag ich nix....aber ich glaub war trotzdem etwas weniger, als Hina..

...und die Möwen schauten sich das Schauspiel von Oben an.

Fazit: Ein toller Tag..mit Wetterglück, tollen Leuten (viele endlich mal persönlich kennen gelernt)...und blendender Organisation....und danke an den "Sponsor" |wavey: 

Allerdings muß ich Dorschjäger recht geben...mir persönlich war einige Driften  auch viiieeel zu lang... |evil: zumindest standen die nicht im Verhältnis zu den Fängen....oder ich bin von einem anderen Kutter zu verwöhnt... |kopfkrat


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (14. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Habe mir grade die Bilder und Berichte mit meiner Freundin angeguckt und da kamm die Frage "Wo warst du denn Heute? Keine Fische mit nach Hause gebracht und auf den Bildern bist du auch nicht zu sehen" :q  :q  :q


----------



## Marcel1409 (14. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Liest sie noch mit? Du warst ja auch gar nicht da :m !!!


----------



## oh-nemo (14. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Saubäär Junx #6
Da habt Ihr ja noch einen schönen Sommertag erwischt.
Vorhin hatte Bootsmann HH mich angerufen,er war auch mit einem Kudder raus und hatte die Hai  des öfteren im Auge. Auch er war sehr erfolgreich.
@Marci,hast Du klasse gemacht. Schade das es nicht mit der Boardie-Kuddertour klappt,aber Fehmarn geht vor.
@Joerch,wie immer schöne Foddos


----------



## Yupii (15. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Moin.
jetzt habe ich auch ausgeschlafen:q
Heeerzlichen Dank noch einmal an den Organisator, denn das Ganze ist ja auch mit einem zeitlichen Aufwand verknüpft, obwohl... wenn er nicht angelt, hängt er ja sonst nur seine Zeit in so einem Laden ab:q.
Sein "Azubi" war ja am morgen noch erheblich erkrankt:q:q, konnte aber am Schluss bei der Preisverleihung schon wieder das Board halten:q
Schönen Dank auch noch einmal für die gespendenten Preise an Meeresheini ( und dafür, dass er es so lange neben mir ausgehalten hat:q) und Marcels "Chef".
Beim Käpten muss ich mich auch anschließen..., zum Teil lange Driften und sehr, sehr viele Nemos...#d.
Dann bis zum nächsten Törn, wenn es heisst..
" Sunny und Yupii haben beschlossen..:q:q:q:q


----------



## HD4ever (15. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Moin auch !!!!
war echt ne schöne Tour ! #6
auch wenn die Dorschgrößen doch etwas mager ausgefallen waren ... #c
Insgesamt gabs 119 Fische ( inkl. einiger Wittlinge ) und der größe Dorsch war gerade mal 60 cm ....
sehr viel kleine gingen wieder zurück ...
aber dennoch ein  klasse Tag mit netten Boardies und wider erwarten mit recht gutem Wetter !
Allerdings auch wieder zu wenig Wind um vernünftig zu driften .... 
Bin bei *Marci's Angeltörn 2006* bestimmt wieder dabei ! :q
ach ja, kleines "Begrüßungsgeschenk" wurde auch von Marci verteilt !!!  #6#6#6


----------



## Bootsmann HH (15. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Angelfiete2001 schrieb:
			
		

> |muahah: , Notbein ich lach mich kaputt.
> 
> 
> Hat noch jemand was von BootsmannHH gehört, wie es bei Heiko war? |kopfkrat




Moin!

Sind auch wieder müde und heil zurück. Wir waren mit 3 Mann bei Heilo im Heck.(..ähh also, wir standen hinten auf'm Kutter)

War ein schönes angeln mit viel Fisch. Filet von ca. 16 Dorschen mitgenommen. Später auch 45'er wieder schwimmen lassen.

Ich hatte das Glück, den "Größten" der Tour an den Pilker zu bekommen.

Probiere das mal mit einem Bild...

Grüße Bootsmann HH


----------



## HD4ever (15. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Glückwunsch !!!!
der ist doch gut ! #6
normalerweise hätte ich von meinen 8 gefangenen 7 wieder schwimmen lassen.... :c( mit den ca. 20 zurückgesetzten )


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (15. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Broesel schrieb:
			
		

> Nur einer nicht...der hielt sich lieber an einem "Notbein" fest...denn die Nacht war für ihn ausgefallen...nein..ich verkneife mir lieber jeglichen Kommentar... :q


 Tja, so iss dat wenn man ne Zappelhölle mit dem Bett( welches man vor so einer Tour unbedingt aufsuchen sollte) verwechselt und auf´n Kutter noch so "E"lektrisiert von der peitschenden Musik ist das man sich alles nochmal genau durch´n Kopf gehen lassen muss|sagnix #



			
				 HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> Bin bei *Marci's Angeltörn 2006* bestimmt wieder dabei ! :q


  Ich auch...Ich auch..Ich auch... Meld#h


----------



## Yupii (15. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> Bin bei *Marci's Angeltörn 2006* bestimmt wieder dabei ! :q


Ich auch#6#6


----------



## Yupii (15. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				dorschjaeger75 schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, so iss dat wenn man ne Zappelhölle mit dem Bett( welches man vor so einer Tour unbedingt aufsuchen sollte) verwechselt und auf´n Kutter noch so "E"lektrisiert von der peitschenden Musik ist das man sich alles nochmal genau durch´n Kopf gehen lassen muss|sagnix #


mehrmals..:q:q


----------



## HD4ever (15. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Yupii schrieb:
			
		

> mehrmals..:q:q



kein Wunder das wir nix vernünftiges gefangen haben ...   |uhoh: #d


----------



## worker_one (15. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

DANKE Marci und allen Organisatoren!!! War ne tolle Fahrt. #6

Dann lass dir für *Marci's Angeltörn 2006 *schon mal was einfallen. Da bin ich auch dabei.

@Broesel: Der dritte Angelführer war Bornholm. Den hab ich gekriegt. Für einen, wie ich finde, HERVORAGENDEN vorletzten Platz:q


----------



## HD4ever (15. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Na Glückwunsch !!!
schade das wir uns so nich übern Weg gelaufen sind ... 
wollte doch nochmal gratulieren ....  :m


----------



## Yupii (15. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> kein Wunder das wir nix vernünftiges gefangen haben ...   |uhoh: #d


das war ja auch Aufzuchtsfutter für Kleinfische:q:q


----------



## Yupii (15. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				worker_one schrieb:
			
		

> @Broesel: Der dritte Angelführer war Bornholm. Den hab ich gekriegt. Für einen, wie ich finde, HERVORAGENDEN vorletzten Platz:q


sooo schlecht ist das auch nicht, Marcel und Aga tauchen noch nicht einmal in der Fangliste auf:q:q:q:q


----------



## HD4ever (15. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

hier auchn paar pics ....
3. STF im klassischen "Tarnlook"  
2. Ausfahrt Heiligenhafen  |bla:
1. Preisverleihung  #6


----------



## sunny (15. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Erst einmal ein herzliches Danke schön an Marci und alle beteiligten Orgis. Habt ihr wirklich jut gemacht #6 und bedarf auf jeden Fall der Wiederholung. Die Platzverteilung war sehr gut gelöst und eure Idee mit den Preisen war wirklich super. 

Ich melde mich jetzt schon mal wieder an. 

Dat Wetter war super, die Drift hätte stärker sein können, dann wären auch bestimmt nen paar größere Dorschis hochgekommen. So hielt sich die Durchschnittsgröße doch arg in Grenzen.

Ausfallerscheinungen  :v  gab es, meines Wissens, auch nur eine #d  :q . Aber war natürlich nen Bild für die Götter, wie, ich will jetzt keine Name nennen, unser Teilnehmer an der Weltmeisterschaft im Brandungsangeln festgekrallt an der Reeling, mit zusammengekniffen Arschbacken Jörg oder war es Würg in die Ostsee brüllte :q  :q . Ich hoffe, es geht dir wieder besser #h   

Aber Männer's, eins müssen wir uns ja wohl gefallen lassen. Wir sind von ner Frau bei der Erbeutung des größten Fisches schwer geschlagen worden #d . Das muss man sich mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen |uhoh: , Schauder. Da müssen wir noch an uns arbeiten.

Man gut, dass wenigstens nen Kerl die meisten Fische gefangen hat, sonst wär das Elend  :q perfekt gewesen.

Lediglich bzgl. der langen Driftzeiten ohne Fisch bzw. merken, das nur Lüdde da sind und trotzdem weiter angeln lassen, sollte Marci vielleicht nochmal mit dem Käpt'n klönen. Dat musste nicht sein.


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Mensch Leute da habt Ihr ja eine super Tour gehabt!  #6 

Die Fischmenge ist schon ok! Die großen Fische haben wir ja
 schon für den 06.11. gebucht  :q 

Diese langen Driften find ich auch immer bescheuert  #t 

MFG


kai


----------



## Peixe (15. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

#6Auch von mir ein großes Dankeschön an Marcel und den Organisatoren!#6 

Der Törn war super ( bis auf die etwas zu lange Drifts ohne Fisch ), das Wetter war gut und Fisch wurde auch geangelt. Bei mir war es leider nicht so gut.;+ 
Dafür aber nette Boardis und eine Hündin( Wella) kennengelernt. 
Hoffentlich sind auch alle gut zu Hause angekommen (ohne größere probleme:v ). Auf jedenfall bin ich das nächste mal wieder mit dabei. :q 

Adeus (Tschüß) #h 

Gruß
Peixe


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (15. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*



			
				Bootsmann HH schrieb:
			
		

> . Wir waren mit 3 Mann bei Heiko im Heck.(..ähh also, wir standen hinten auf'm Kutter)
> #d Da hast ja nochmal gut die Kurve bekommen :q  :q  :q .





			
				Marcel1409 schrieb:
			
		

> Liest sie noch mit? Du warst ja auch gar nicht da  !!!


Pzzzt, da habe ich ja grade im richtigen Moment aus gemacht. :g


----------



## H@MBURG (15. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

|wavey: |wavey: Mahlzeit an ALLE..|wavey: 

auch von mir nochmal nen scheunen DANK an Marci und Co !  Habt ihr KLASSE gemacht !#r 

Besonderen Dank an den Spender meines Trostpreises für den ähh..also..ok...den letzten Platz :c :c ( hätte die 70,80 und den 1,50m Dorsch doch behalten sollen !!!! ) 
die letzten werden nächstes mal die ersten sein !!!!!!

also bis Boardie Dorschangeln 2006 #h


----------



## Kalle (15. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

jau, auch ich muss sagen eine echt goile  #: tour war das und meld mich auch schon mal für 2006 wieder an.
dank an marcel für die orgi und alle die daran beteiligt waren.
danke nochmal an aga der mir seine reiche ausbeute.   überlassen hat.
und meinen mitfahren auch ein dank, das sie auf der heimfahrt noch sooo voller elan waren... |gutenach  :q  :q  :q
aber mit euch fahr ich immer mal wieder #6  #6  #6
und an claudia nochmal herzlichen glückwunsch für den grössten dorsch am board |laola: ...tja karsten so spielt das leben :q  :q  :m


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (15. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Jo,Leuts,sind mit einiger Verspätung doch noch in Berlin angekommen (Stau ).
Es war mal wieder ´ne super goile Tour mit Euch allen.
Dank an die Orga´s für ihre super Arbeit.......#6
Hoffe wir sehen uns nicht erst 2006 mal wieder in Heili-Town....|wavey:

P.S.: Was habt ihr alle mit meinem " Tarnanzug ",kauft Euch selber einen:q


Der  STF


----------



## norge_klaus (15. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Hi Orga-Crew !!!!

Perfekt gemacht !!!   |wavey:  |wavey:  |wavey:  |wavey:   

Ich habe dann auch noch  :v  !  Bis Hannover laufend Stau. 4 h 10 min für 270 km  |gr:  |gr:  |gr: . Dafür dann bis Leipzig (276 km) 1 h 33 min.  :q  :q  :q 

....und ratet mal was ich gerade esse. Rischtisch: Legger Dorschfilet !!!

Bis dann mal ! 

 |wavey:  |wavey:  |wavey:  |wavey:  |wavey: 

NORGE_KLAUS


----------



## Jigrunner (16. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Hallo Boardies,
klasse Ausfahrt#6 auch wenn die größe nicht passte Spitzentour.
Ein großes Dankeschön an Marcel und allen Beteiligten 2006 gerne wieder.
Außerdem sehr nette Boardis kennen gelernt und schön gequatscht, an dieser Stelle einen schönen Gruß nach Oldenburg.


			
				Kalle schrieb:
			
		

> und meinen mitfahren auch ein dank, das sie auf der heimfahrt noch sooo voller elan waren... |gutenach :q :q :q
> aber mit euch fahr ich immer mal wieder #6 #6 #6


Tja Kalle noch mal Schwein gehabt sonst hätte es von Dir auch ein Foto gegeben:q .
Dir auch nochmal ein großes Dankeschön#6 dass Du uns heil zurück gebracht hast,
ich fahre dass nächste mal auch gerne wieder mit#6.

Gruß Jigrunner#h


----------



## Butsche (16. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Hi Boardies #h,

hat echt Spaß gebracht auf der toll organisierten Tour #6 mit Euch.
Haben danach noch mit dem "Bestimmer" _etwas_ in Heilitown gefeiert #2 #g u. viel gelacht.

Hoffe auf Wiederholung!!

Schönen Dank noch an Dorschjaeger75, dass er solange ausgehalten u. uns heile nach Hause gebracht hat:m .

Viele Grüße

_Hansi_


----------



## goeddoek (17. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

Moin  |wavey: 

Ja - kurz gesagt: es war eine gaaanz tolle Tour.Haben viel Spaß gehabt und sehr nette Leute kennengelernt.
Vielen Dank auch von Regina an Volker u.a. wegen der tollen Hilfe #6 .Sieht so aus als hätten wir eine neue Meeresanglerin dazubekommen  #6  |supergri 

Freu mich schon auf die nächste Tour.


----------



## Marcel1409 (21. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

*An alle Teilnehmer von Marci`s Angeltörn!!!*

Wer Lust hat kann sich hier das Video der Tour reinziehen #6 ...


*@ Thomas & die anderen Mods*


Dies soll kein Abwerbungsversuch sein!!!

Wenn`s nicht passt bitte löschen und mich nicht wieder sperren #d  |wavey: !!!


----------



## Tom B (21. August 2005)

*AW: Marci's Angeltörn*

die Seite kannte ich ja noch gar nicht,
scheint aber auch recht informativ zu sein #6 

mal nebenbei wir hatten noch einen lustigen Nachmittag
in Heiligentown.
Marcel kennst Du eigentlich "*der* Bestimmer",
hab da noch ein schönes Foto von ihm geschossen,
schick ich Dir die Tage mal zu :q 

Gruß Thomas


----------

